# Sobre la iluminación con LED´s



## leinad17 (Dic 1, 2010)

Hola amigos, festejando mi cumple 54 recibi el saludo del foro, asi que muchas gracias.
Me deciid a escribir este modesto post, empece con la electronica desde muy chico, creo que cumplo unos 40 años con esta novia.
Estuve en los ultimos años dedicandome al diseño de reflectores y distintas luminarias a leds, hoy por hoy creo que una parte de todo esto es un gran fracaso y me gustaria compartir algunas conclusiones.
Observe no solo en los leds pero a esto me refiero, una falsa informacion en las hojas tecnicas, disfrazadas de que son "interpretables", cuando uno hace un diseño sabe que los leds son caros, pero que la amortizacion vendra con el bajo consumo y su duracion.
Tengo unos leds de señalizacion en un circuito que hice hace 25 años para luz de emergencia y siguen ahi prendidos las 24 horas y han superado la expectativa de vida de 100 mil horas.
El problema es con los leds de nueva generacion, de los cuales he usado miles en estos 2 años, y he observado que por supuesto hay distintas calidades pero que es imposible notar a simple vista la diferencia incluso sobre las mimas partidas.
Hay un tipo de led que se ofrece en el mercado argentino a 1.5 dolar la unidad, 10 mm 825.000mcd, tension de trabajo hasta 3.6 v, corriente max 200mA, corriente normal de trabajo 120 mA, pues todo falso, es un led de 4 chips, 20mA por chip = 80 mA.
A 2.9 volt trabajan a 120 mA y en 24 horas pierden intensidad luminica levantando alta temperatura por lo que decidi bajar la tension y el resultado es el mismo, consegui unos drivers que solo dejan pasar 20 mA y poniendo 4 en paralelo nos aseguramos 80 mA y el led puede durar un par de semanas y se quema. Quien se hace cargo de esto?, pues nadie porque uno le compra en mi caso al menos al importador y por mejor buena fe que tenga, te los cambia pero el resultado es el mismo, hace su descargo a China le mandan otra partida y es lo mismo.
Otro tema es la informacion sobre rendimiento luminico, en la hoja tecnica habla de XX cantidad de lumen o mini candelas, un Lumen es la energia luminica emitida y medida a 1 metro de distancia, esto equivale a decir una luz lineal, cuando uno se detiene a mirar la hoja tecnica, se da cuenta que hay una falsa informacion, porque la luz emitida por supuesto va en distintas direcciones y ellos hacen una suma de esas mediciones, lo cual seria una integral y no la medicion a la que se refiera la magnitud.
De todo esto concluyo:
Que en ciertos leds la duracion, la intensidad luminica y las tensiones y/o corrientes expresadas son falsas, y quien respalda todo esto? los chinos?
Yo estoy convencido que es la iluminacion del futuro y en algunos paises la del presente, pero dar con fabricantes serios es lo dificil, lo cual llevara a un fracaso absoluto, a una decepcion generalizada, nos veremos inundados de linternas chinas a un muy bajo costo que un dia no funcionan mas y listo, la gente las tira a la basura y no reclama nada. Pero hacer todo un diseño respetando los valores tecnicos y que los leds se quemen igual o que no alumbren lo que estaba estipulado es para tener en cuenta.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## seaarg (Dic 1, 2010)

Interesante tema, en mi caso compre una partida de 200 leds ultrabrillo blancos a china para hacer algunos proyectos.

En uno de ellos utilice series de 3 leds + resistencia (12v) y aun funciona bien, pero hace relativamente poco que esta en funcionamiento.

Lo que si observo en esta partida que la mayoria de los leds son de un color blanco bien brillante, y otros es blanco, pero un poco verdoso y/o azulado, apenitas mas debil. Estimo que esos son los que se quemaran primero.


----------



## leinad17 (Dic 1, 2010)

Por lo general asi empieza el proceso, se ponen azulados y luego mueren, otra cosa que observe es que tienen mas probabilidad de salvarse los que apuntan hacia arriba, si los pones para abajo mueren mas rapido, esto es porque levantan temperatura, la lente le hace un efecto de espejo y como encima el calor sube es un circulo vicioso y a medida que aumenta la temperatura aumenta la intensidad, es un fenomeno imparable, sin contar claro que si le reclamas a los chinos te van a decir que los conectaste mal.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 1, 2010)

yo creo que en parte es un enorme fracaso...si bien, tienen algunas ventajas...que muchas veces no se notan..

ejemeplo:

diseñe y construi una lámpara de led's para el interior del auto...

utilice unos 16 led's blancos, de los cuales solo 5 brillaban con buena intensidad, los otros no tanto.

consumia unos 3W...basicamente igual que la lamparita incandescente.

le hice un regulador de tensión con un transistor BC135 el cual andaba muy bien.
pero basicamente no iluminaba mucho.

hay cosas interezantes, televisores, etc, etc...pero solo las que uno ve de fabricantes especificos...lo que uno pueda hacer en su taller es de inferior calidad, y los componentes son de muy baja calidad


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 1, 2010)

Al final vamos a acabar teniendo que ponerles disipadores a los LED's, como todo semiconductor.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 1, 2010)

Una cosa puede ser que los datos proporcionados sean los correctos , otra cosa seria encontrar los componentes de calidad que respeten esos parametros. 
Eh visto y usado equipos a led en espectaculos hechos con led de solo 5mm ( en gran cantidad) y hay muy poca diferencia a equipos tradicinales a lamparas de descarga, ahora al momento de querer clonar esos equipos el rendimiento es inferior, aun usando las mismas fuentes de esos equipos pro.

Lo que si por ahi tienen un rendiminento mas eficiente son los denominados Led Piraña, en cuanto a los led tradicionales de alto brillo. aunque tambien es dificil encontrar partidas que sean de un mismo color, siempre hay variaciones, incluso con los de mayor potencia ,1w-5w-10w-20w, se que hay tambien de 50w-100w. estos ultimos no los eh visto funcionando, pero si hasta los de 20w.

Gran parte de la desepcion puede ser que se deba a la alta produccion de mala calidad de Leds que nos llega a esta parte del planeta, pero se tambien que los hay de muy buena calidad y esos si que no son un fracaso!!

Saludos a todos!



Josefe17 dijo:


> Al final vamos a acabar teniendo que ponerles disipadores a los LED's, como todo semiconductor.


 
Se que a partir de los Leds de 1w en adelante su usan disipadores para ellos.


----------



## leinad17 (Dic 1, 2010)

En general no he tenido problemas con los leds de 5 mm, de 20 mA, se ve que eso ya esta mas desarrollado, pero los de 4 chips creo en el mejor de los casos estan en etapa experimental, y cuando los chinos se equivocan son millones de leds los que salen al mundo entero.
Los de 10 mm 4 chips vienen con patas mas gruesas para disipar temperatura e incluso quedan separados de la plaqueta, pero cuando se pasan de temperatura esas patas no alcanzan y no hay forma de ponerles disipadores.
Con respecto a los piraña, la  unica mala experiencia que tuve es que si se pasan de corriente en vez de cortarse se ponen en corto y queman a los demas.
O sea, para todo lo que sea ornamental o lo que decian de iluminacion en un auto, etc anda bien, pero en los proyectos de reemplazo de grandes luminarias es un riesgo altisimo.


----------



## jreyes (Dic 1, 2010)

Personalmente he trabajado con LEDs de alto brillo de 5mm, 10mm, y de 3x1 W. Mi conclusión es que son dispositivos tremendamente delicados. Necesitan que la electrónica que los gobierna esté bien pensada (usando fuentes de corriente) y lo más importante de todo: disipar el calor que generan. Conversando con un fabricante chino éste me comentó que lo ideal es que el LED no supere los 60ºC; de noche, en un lugar como Santiago de Chile, no es mayor problema; pero hay lugares en que de noche fácilmente puedes tener sobre los 30º de temperatura ambiente.

Tiempo atrás construí 10 lámparas, cada una consta de 3 tiras de 3 LEDs de potencia de 1W cada uno. El calor que generan es considerable, al punto de tener que usar un disipador de un procesador socket 370 de un equipo IBM (pasivo). Cuatro de esas lámparas fallaron a los 2 meses (creo) las otras 6 funcionan sin problemas. La conclusión a la que puedo llegar es que hay que manipularlos con cuidado, no por la estática, sino más bien por un asunto de limpieza (no ensuciar el lente del LED con silicona o el pegamento que se utilice).


Adiosín...!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 1, 2010)

No tiene sentido seguir las hojas de datos del fabricante "A"  si luego usamos componentes del fabricante "C" o "J"
Persaonalmente compro cosas de marca, en china hay buenos fabricantes y malos.
La firma Sarken de semiconductores es China, y desde muchos años a esta parte realiza muy buenos semiconductores, utilzados en forma masiva por empresas y compañias japonesas, entre las que se cuentan Hitachi, Panasonic, JVC, Aiwa, etc etc

No existe lo bueno bonito y barato conocido como el accioma de las 3B
tenemos una lámpara portatil tiene 72 led blancos, estos se pueden prender todos o la mitad.
Todos encendidos el brillo es uniforme al igual que el color, ya lleva 3 años de uso exaustivo con muchas horas de encendido y se mantienen inalterable, he visto dispositivos aplicados, a iluminación y decoración con cambio de colores para ambientación y RGB con muchas horas encendidas y un par de años sin decoloración, claro los materiales se compraron directamete a Europa......
Hay un proveedor chino, que fabrica pantallas de todo tipo, de excelente calidad, te vende desde un led de 5mm hasta una unidad del tamaño de una patalla de cine gigante, el provee sus propias hojas de datos, la primera vez me contacte porque entre a su página a ver, chatee con un empleado, luego solicite muestras, las cuales fueron exaustivametne ensayadas, eran para una aplicación particular, el fabricante brindo mucha información aidicional, los resultados excelentes y fiables... claro no todos los chinos son iguales...... igual que nosotros......
Saludos


----------



## leinad17 (Dic 1, 2010)

Es otro dato bueno el de la temperatura, mas cuando entre los argumentos esta que es luz fria y respetando las corrientes se cocinan en su propio jugo, puede que las lentes sean malas, aunque esten limpias calientan.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 1, 2010)

hola, gracias por compartir la experiencia leinad, es muy util para que el dia de mañana no meta la pata.

respecto de si lso leds son un fracaso, mas bien diria que el tema "LEDS" es UN EJEMPLO muy interesante para analizar.
en algunas cosas se vera como un fracaso y en otras como todo un exito.
antes los leds eran algo que usaban solo los electronicos, creo yo que desde que seinvirtio esfuerzo en esto de hacerlso populares su venta subio exponencialmente.

que les hayan exprimido hasta la manija para que den luz cuando no es su funcion (hasta ayer ).
yo recuerdo hace unos pocos años . pocos de verdad, un led blanco o azul era una joyita , un lujo, una curiosidad .......hoy te lo venden por monedas como linternitas.

es algo que hace mucho habia notado:
el mercado, la venta masiva ahi esta el truco.
si vos queres fabricar leds de tdeterminado tipo para un scrudulatador electronico tridimensional para usar en mediciona anodilatatoria , pues que te costara fortunas y venderas unos pocos.
ahora si pedis esas mismas especificaciones pero pedis precio por millones y antes de mandarlos a hacer en vez de ir a "cerrar negocios " o a "buscar socios en la parte de electromedicina vas a el rubro jugueteria, ya sea una linterna tonta o algun chiche para las fiestas (buena epoca para lanzamientos) es posible que logres un exito .

son cosas comerciales.

leinad : tus experiencias para mi valen oro, pero te digo que lejos de decepcionarte deberias verlo como una ventaja:
vos ya sabes como es el mercado , como se cuecen las habas.
con tu experincia sabras mejor que ofrecer y que no , y que soluciones son viables.
eso te dara ventaja sobre tu competencia.
cuando otro mas nuevo confie en las datas y al mes su cliente se queje por que ya se mueren sus trabajos.


lo que si podria destacar es que (y se ve de lejos , por lo que dicen uds y por el mercado)  que a pesar de la explosion comercial de los leds no ha habido una basee de datos como las de lso Cis que solemos usar.
no creo que se consiga una lista en datasheetcatalog similar a las de los LMxxxx o CD xxxxx
pero de leds y fabricantes confiables.
no se quienes sean , pero si es negocio no veo por que national, o fairchild o texas no se pondrian a fabricar como chorizos estos leds.
si no lo hacen es por que saben que ellos no pueden mentir con las hojas de datos.

respecto de si es el futuro o no ........hace rato uno aprendio que todo avanza rapido, dentro de 1 ño pueden descubrir un gas economico , ecologico y que de un brillo de la re-gran.siete y desplace a todo lo conocido .
anda a saber.

*la vida nos da sorpresas sorpresas nos da la vida *cantaba un amigo cuando descubrio que esa chica que tanto le gustaba y que al final accedio a ir a la catrera con el venia como los chocolatines jack (con sorpresa ) .


----------



## leinad17 (Dic 1, 2010)

Gracias Fernadob, el tema es que en los leds de que hablamos yo jamas he visto uno que tenga en algun lado impreso su nomenclatura, la cual incluye siempre la marca, asi pues no sabemos de quien es el led, Phillips saco su propia linea y son caros, ese no seria el problema, sino esperar tenerlos 2 semanas prendidos las 24 hs, por cierto, es una prueba eficaz y rapida, aunque a veces con 24 horas seguidas se nota que perdieron luminosidad.
Uno agarra un led y tiene que andar adivinando el color, pq como alguien dijo por ahi, es cierto, hay muchos blancos, hay que adivinar el angulo, a ojimetro, etc.
Un dato para tener en cuenta es que hay un driver de National que te garantiza 20 mA, tiene que haber al menos 2 V up, por encima de la suma de la serie de leds, el tema es que es una miniatura y es de soldadura superficial, mide 1 x 3 mm., y es barato 1 peso argentino, 0,25 dolar.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 1, 2010)

que es caro? que algo bueno te vale 10 y uno barato 2 en 4 intentos ya tenes 8 tirados y no tene nada

Hay cosas que hay que comprarlas de ciertas marcas si aqui no te las venden o no te dicen procedencia entonces prefiero comprar fuera casas que tienen mucho prestigio de años vendiendo cosas de marca, aca un simple BC559 solo lo conceguis hasta la letra B yo afuera lo compro de primera marca y letra C y te puedo asegurar que nada que ver con el que te vendern aca, que vale tal vez la mitad o la cuarta parte pero no me sirve para muchas aplicaciones, de que sirve utilizar el driver de national, una fuente estabilizada para que no pase por sobre los 2V de la suma de la serie si cualquiera de ellos es malisimo porque muy probablemente si tiene un super brillo y duran lo que un liriio, porque en realidad capaz que para una vida larga solo deben ser atravesasdos por 10mA y que tal si a 10mA(cuyo brillo seguro no sirve) se rompe al poco tiempo? con un producto malo no se puede hacer milagros....

Un conocido compra un determinado componete y se le rompe y lleva comprado como 20 a diferentes locales. De que sirve eso si muhas veces para algunas cosas hay un solo importador que le vende a todo munto poniendo 2 o 3 bocas mayoristas que en apariencia no tienen nada que ver.....

Cuantas veces sucede que el fabricante chino tiene excedentes o lotes con fallas, en los cuales por ejemplo te garaniza que la mitad sirve y la mitad no te lo vende a menos de la cuarta parte, pero te dice la mitad o el porcentaje que sea esta fallado, si vos le pedis te dice como enayaarlos para separarlos pero aqui crees que lo hacen ja noooo van todos a venta, platita dulce!!!! y que mejor con las cosas que por su forma y o tamaño no tienen marca......

Cuñando compro 100 o 400 leds afuera vienen en un contendor y todos unidos por una tira de papel y en la caja esta el nombre número de lote y demás, quien te los vende aqui asi? no se han fijado que en la actualidad las principales marcas ponen en sus hojas de datos como vienen embalados?


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 1, 2010)

leinad17, quien se mete en serio en el ambiente de led, no compra porquerias. El tema de los leds es de tecnologia, no hay una partida igual a la otra y hoy no se conoce como mejorar. Que se hace? se clasifican en % divididos de a 10! denominados clase 4 por ejemplo. Ese 40% que se refieren es que del lote que compres solo 4 de cada 10 andara como dice la hoja tecnica.. Las linternitas y demas boludeces son clase 1 imaginate..

Por otro lado los chinos no son tontos vendiendo los mejores a quienes pagan tanto que atenta el no uso de la tecnologia por el valor. Analiza esto, si no lo hicieran asi hoy, nunca se podria seguir fabricando para encontrar -el agujero al mate- y poder mejorarla. Yo creo que a futuro va a prosperar. Estuve hablando con una empresa muy importate en instalaciones para obras grosas y el secreto es la disipacion y las fuentes reguladas tanto en tension como en corriente, el led cuando lo maltratas.. le vas quitando vidas..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 1, 2010)

yo he visto cosas impresionantes, muy modernas y muy buena calidad...

...pero no siempre es oro lo que brilla  jeje 

mi idea de la mayor contra de los led's es: *la fuente de alimentación*

se necesita una fuente de continua, y todo un circuito para que no se pasen de corriente o se queman...

en cuanto a las lamparas viejas que se enchufan a 200Vca y listo, a darle masa...

y bueh, son las cosas de esta vida


----------



## piripipri (Dic 2, 2010)

quien a dicho que a facasado? 
hay que saber usarlo, nada mas


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 2, 2010)

piripipri dijo:


> quien a dicho que a facasado?
> hay que saber usarlo, nada mas


 
Creo que el autor del post hace mencion a la dificultad de conseguir los componentes de calidad como lo hacen las grandes empresas que fabrican esos hermosos dispositivos que en algunos casos superan a las super utilizadas lamparas de descarga.

La mayoria de los participantes saben usar de buena manera un LED.


----------



## zaiz (Dic 2, 2010)

piripipri dijo:
			
		

> quien a dicho que a facasado?
> hay que saber usarlo, nada mas



Tienes mucha razón.



pipa09 dijo:


> Creo que el autor del post hace mencion a la dificultad de conseguir los componentes de calidad



Cierto, así es que 

Esto quiere decir que *el título está mal redactado.*

Desde luego que malos dispositivos derivan en ineficiencia de los aparatos.

Pero *eso no quiere decir que la iluminación con leds sea un fracaso *

o que haya derivado en fracaso, lo que da a pensar el título del tema.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 2, 2010)

iluminacion a leds.........ILUMINACION que digamos iluminacion .......
tenes que poner un monton de leds apretujados para lograr la luz de una lamparita ya existente de poca potencia.

van pa delante como loquita bien presentada en videomatch ........pero ILUMINAR.
ya hay .


----------



## Rodo2012 (Dic 4, 2010)

La información de Leinad17 es muy valiosa y no creo que se pueda conseguir facilmente...

Yo soy novato todavía, pero en una pequeña matriz que realizé observé que algunos LEDs tienen distinto color y distinto brillo (pero si todos eran de la misma bolsa!!!). Lo primero que pensé es que seguramente compré LEDs de mala calidad, fui donde el vendedor y me dice que no tiene otros y tampoco sabe la marca de los LEDs que me vendió... Entonces es ahí donde se me aclara un poco el panorama con este post.

También me parece importante que Pandacb da el nombre de la firma Sarken para por lo menos tener una referencia de proveedores con algo de garantía..

saludos.


----------



## Fortivo (Dic 4, 2010)

Hola chicos , ésto es lo mismo que le pasa a los transistores, hay falsificaciones y hay originales, cuyo yo también he utilizado led pero ni loco realizo un panel de 300 led o mas o menos , para que mas tarde se me quemen 30 o 40 .. es un gasto de dinero muy grande, ademas aquí en Canarias, un led blanco cuesta 1.10€ y los azules o verdes de alta luminosidad como dice el proveedor están por 1.45€ y aveces mas..

Un saludo amigos¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Dic 5, 2010)

lo bueno es que con esto de el boom de los leds  hoy dia hay muchas mas opciones que antes :
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-102087615-led-indicadores-difusos-rojo-o-verde-3mm-en-palermo-_JM_


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 5, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> lo bueno es que con esto de el boom de los leds hoy dia hay muchas mas opciones que antes :
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-102087615-led-indicadores-difusos-rojo-o-verde-3mm-en-palermo-_JM_


 

Es justamente donde compro los componentes, ellos en su pagina te dan los datos de los LEDs, pero los componentes que te envian andan muy lejos a lo que indican!


----------



## fernandob (Dic 5, 2010)

yo lo puse como imagen, si compro algo lo hago en electrocompo, dimexar o algun otro ...........hace mucho que no voy a ninguna ....
(suspiro)

si son pavadas o cosas puntuales voy por boulogne sur mer que siempre paso (en argentina , capital )


----------



## djwash (Dic 6, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Es justamente donde compro los componentes, ellos en su pagina te dan los datos de los LEDs, pero los componentes que te envian andan muy lejos a lo que indican!



Hola, la verdad que los datasheet de los componentes de esa empresa no son en todos los casos iguales a los parametros de los componentes.

Si puedo decir que nunca tuve problemas con lo que compre ahi. Aca en San Juan en las electronicas digamos que te roban con los precios de los leds.

Dejo unas fotos con un disco RGB que arme con 171 leds de 5mm de alto brillo, y de un reflector para una persona que hace filmacion. Consta de 9 led de 3W, 6 blanco frio y 3 blanco calido. Todo en una carcaza de reflector de 150W, tiene disipador y cooler, ademas un filtro de ruido por las dudas...


----------



## dearlana (Dic 6, 2010)

En Tenerife, un LED blanco de 3 mms, de alta intensidad (alumbran mucho más que otros de 5 mms anteriores) (18000 milicandelas), cuesta solamente 50 céntimos. Consumen mucha menos corriente y alumbran mucho más. A 4,5 Voltios se conectan con una resistencia en serie de 15 ohmios. 

Las linternas chinas vienen con los LEDs de 5 mms. forzados a la capacidad de las pilas. Por ejemplo: Una linterna de 28 LEDs paralelos, los trae directamente conectados a los 4,5 voltios de 3 pilas alcalinas AAA. La linterna alumbra que no veas. Los diodos trabajan "a tope", reduciéndose su vida util. Se ahorran las 28 resistencias de 15 ohmios necesarias...porque con la carga de corriente de tanto LED en paralelo, debido al excesivo consumo...baja la tensión de las pilas a unos 3,6 voltios (La tensión nominal directa a la que se pueden conectar los leds blancos)(los teléfonos móviles que vienen con diodos LEDs blancos, los tienen conectados directamente a los 3,6 voltios de la batería de Litio. De hecho se puede sacar la batería y conectarle el diodo LED blanco directamente. Dura encendido una porrada de días) (El consumo medio total es de unos 750 miliamperios en el caso de las linternas de 28 LEDs).
Cuando la linterna lleva encendido un rato (el suficiente para que el cliente la compre) las pilas empiezan a bajar y, por consiguiente la potencia luminosa. Un simple truco de mercado que no deja de ser util para una emergencia.

Como tengo que llegar a 25 mensajes para poder poner mensajes nuevos en este foro (nunca me había pasado esto en ningún otro lugar)...me contesto yo mismo:

En el mercadillo de ls Domingos, en Santa Cruz de Tenerife, había un indú que vendía varias clases de linternas LED. Entre ellas había una pequeña linterna azul con un solo LED...*de un vatio*. Los ojos se me saltaron. ¿Cuanto vale? le dije: 3 euros. Todavía me hice de rogar: ¡Déjamela en 2 euros!. Según llegué a casa, lo primero que hice fue ponerle las pilas. Hay que ver lo que alumbra esa linterna. Y además como que el punto luminoso está muy focalizado (es plano)...alumbra en forma de punto ancho lejano (puedes alumbrar desde lejos). ¡Que pasada! (Y que consumo: Más de 600 miliamperios).
Nota: Si alguien sabe como arreglárselas paraquecuando vaya a corregir una palabra muy anterior escrita en este foro...por favor que me lo diga porque intenté corregir el "los" de los Domingos y lo que hace es comerse las letras. Le pones una y se come otra.
Si hay algún moderador o administrador leyendo esto, lo mismo. Le agradecería que me lo explicara. También aporto mi humilde sugerencia de bajar (o más bien, eliminar) esos 25 mensajes mínimos. Porque yo tengo muchas cosas nuevas en el tintero...y a este paso...


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 6, 2010)

djwash dijo:


> . Consta de 9 led de 3W, 6 blanco frio y 3 blanco calido. Todo en una carcaza de reflector de 150W, tiene disipador y cooler, ademas un filtro de ruido por las dudas...


 
Que tal el funcionamienro de esos led de 1w? tiene diferencia a un puñado de los led de 5mm?

Son todos del mismo negocio que se hace mencion mas arriba?


----------



## pablodeo (Dic 6, 2010)

Es cuestión de tiempo, hasta que se hagan mas populares, y encuentren la forma de hacerlos más accesibles al público.
Yo había escuchado que en algunos pueblos pequeños de Argentina están empezando a utilizar leds en su alumbrado público, y esto genera un importante ahorro en energía eléctrica.
No se crean que han fracasado. Jeje!


----------



## xavirom (Dic 6, 2010)

Personalmente, no lo vería como un fracaso, simplemente, no estamos comprando lo que nos ofrecen, si no puras mentiras. Y no toda la culpa la tienen los chinos eh!.
En Argentina, una gran cantidad de importadores traen cualquier cosa, sin saber bien lo que importan, simplemente porque se llaman igual, no solo LEDs, transistores, integrados, etc. En el afán de competir traen lo mas barato. Los chinos fabrican de todo, porquerías y productos excelentes, y estos últimos valen un poco mas, pero acá, en "piolandia" si te puedo cobrar el mas barato al precio del mas caro soy un vivo bárbaro.
Hay importadores, para los que los componentes electrónicos, son simplemente un negocio y nada más, NO SABEN PARA QUE SIRVE O COMO FUNCIONA LO QUE VENDEN.
Una anécdota, un colega que fabrica transformadores hizo un viaje de negocios a China allá por los 90, (cuando el Caaalos) con la intención de importar convertidores de estado sólido para dicroicas, el tema es que le ofrecían un modelo que costaba u$1, pero, un poco desafiante les dijo a estos chinos que necesitaba que costara menos, cuando le preguntaron cuánto menos, les dijo la mitad, Ok o algo así le dijeron los chinos. Al otro día, sí, al otro día le mostraron un prototipo de uno mas económico de aspecto similar al mas caro pero algo rústico, en ese momento supuso que como era un prototipo, por  eso sería el aspecto. Finalmente compró una cantidad de este modelo económico y se ensartó hasta el cuello. Este colega admitió que la avivada le costó muy caro y probablemente hubiera hecho un mejor negocio comprando el primero que le ofrecieron.
Perdón si me fui del tema, pero no parece que tengamos una solución cercana al tema de los componentes que nos venden.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 6, 2010)

yo no se como son realmente eso de lso leds para iluminacion, pero les contare un tema, a ver si quienes han trabajado con leds me dicen :

hace un tiempo andaba a vecs instalando algun reflector de cuarzo :
( _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-100383525-reflector-cuarzo-150-w-_JM_) 
de los  baratos, y por no se que tema se me dio de querer probar que luz daria si en el interior en vez de un cuarzo de 500w o de 300w le ponia todas las bajo consumo que pudiese.
asi que compre 2 bajo consumo grandecitas y adapte el reflector  y aqui la sorpresa:

me hice un sensor de luz, digamso un luxometro comparativo casero para medir que luz llegaba a distintos puntos de el taller.

las pruebas eran asi:

colocaba 2 reflectores, uno con un cuarzo de 300w y el otro con las lamparas bajo consumo , ambos uno al lado de el otro y apuntando a la pared de enfrente que estaba a unos 3 o 4 metros.
y prendia uno y luego el otro y media en distintos puntos.

lo que me sorprendio es que si bien el reflector de lamapras bajo consumo cuando lo miraba de frente ENCANDILABA, era una luz muy brillante si lo miraba de frente pero cuando media en la pared la luz que llegaba era muy poca.

cuando alternaba uno y otro se notaba la diferencia enormemente .

asi conclui con esa experiecia 2 cosas:

1 -- que lso parametros e la luz son varios . y lso desconozco, pero al parecer una cosa es la luz que veo mirando a la fuente , la cual me puede parecer poderosa.
y otra cosa es la luz que llega al objetivo , no se por que pero en el caso de las BC no tenia fuerza para llegar lejos.

2 -- por eso la luz fluorescente solo la uso en techos bajos o cerca de lo que se va a iluminar.


hasta ahora lo que vi de leds me parecio una luz bastante suave aunque el artefacto tenga un monton de leds.

cualquier expllicacion mas tecnica de lo que puse sera agradecida.

saludos


----------



## djwash (Dic 7, 2010)

Por el lado de la lampara bajo consumo te vas a tener que conformar con que tenga poco alcance.

En cuanto a los leds (y mato dos preguntas de un tiro), depende el uso que se le dara, la elección correcta del led en cuestión.

Los leds de 5mm vienen con apertura de 20º/30º, lo cual lo hace digamos versátiles para varios usos, ya sea para alumbrar a distancia, o ponerle una lente delante y enfocar para formar figuras como lo hacen las maquinas de luces para fiestas, las cuales constan de una matriz de leds que forman la figura, y una lente que sirve para enfocar la luz.
Tambien vienen leds de 5mm FLAT, los cuales no tienen la cabeza redondeada, sino plana, y su apertura es de 100º.

Hay varias formas para elegir, y depende del uso que se le valla a dar.

En cuanto a los leds de potencia, estos tienen una apertura de 140º, y se les puede colocar una lente como las de las fotos anteriores, vienen de 15º/30º/60º (para leds de 1w/3w/5w).

En cuanto a que conviene mas, si muchos leds de 5mm o pocos de potencia, depende del uso.

Los leds de 5mm son los mas eficientes, consumen muy poco y dan bastante luz a baja temperatura, se los puede exigir bastante (agregandole un cooler del lado de las soldaduras) y en caso de quemarse (muy raro) su reemplazo no es muy caro, aproximadamente $0.85 ctvs AR (no es publicidad).

Los leds de potencia son un poco mas sensibles, estos calientan bastante y deben ir montados sobre un disipador ademas del que trae, en ese caso, hay que tener en cuenta que necesitaremos ademas de los leds, un disipador, y eso eleva presupuesto...

Es cuestion de saber elegir leds convenientes, temperatura de color, no quedarse corto en corriente, vigilar bien los voltajes, y saber diferenciar leds actuales de los obsoletos que andan dando dolores de cabeza todavia...


----------



## Rodo2012 (Dic 8, 2010)

djwash dijo:


> Los leds de 5mm son los mas eficientes, consumen muy poco y dan bastante luz a baja temperatura, se los puede exigir bastante (agregandole un cooler del lado de las soldaduras) y en caso de quemarse (muy raro) su reemplazo no es muy caro, aproximadamente $0.85 ctvs AR (no es publicidad).



djwash, por favor explica a qué te refieres con el "cooler" al lado de las soldaduras...


----------



## djwash (Dic 8, 2010)

Rodo2012 dijo:


> djwash dijo:
> 
> 
> djwash, por favor explica a qué te refieres con el "cooler" al lado de las soldaduras...



Que del lado de la placa donde quedan las soldaduras, le pones un cooler/ventilador/fan acorde, el cual ayuda a disipar la temperatura de los leds.

De paso por precaucion, los leds son sensibles a la temperatura, es conveniente soldarlos rapido, o dejarlos elevados a 5mm aprox. de la plaqueta.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 8, 2010)

Algo de eso hay sin duda, en mi ciudad han cambiado los semáforos a leds y han muerto masivamente; algunos tienen dos o tres "pixeles muertos" pero es que hay otros que tienen mas de medio disco fundido...


----------



## piripipri (Dic 8, 2010)

yo les e comprado siempre por ebay, directos de hon kon y en cosas ke llevan echas 3 años usandolo 4-8 horas diarias, funcionan todos perfectamente, al mismo brillo 

nunca me an dado ningun problema nose si suerte o que compro en la tienda buena


----------



## zopilote (Dic 8, 2010)

Puedes colocar a tu proveedor el la wiki del foro o donde este permitido, eso sería de mucha ayuda en nuestras compras.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 8, 2010)

zopilote dijo:


> Puedes colocar a tu proveedor el la wiki del foro o donde este permitido, eso sería de mucha ayuda en nuestras compras.


 

Lo mismo digo, ya que al tener una buena referencia de donde buscar LEDs de calidad.

Saludos!!


----------



## djwash (Dic 8, 2010)

michon dijo:
			
		

> alguien tendra un diagrama para hacerlo y ponerlo en mi casa x favor



Diagrama de que?


----------



## Scooter (Dic 9, 2010)

Lo que está claro es que hay una grandísima diferencia de calidades entre las cosas "de jugar" y las cosas "serias". En casa, un rato al día funciona TODO. En la calle a la intemperie, años seguidos y en entornos agresivos solo unas pocas cosas; cortocircuitos, sobretensiones, temperaturas, humedades, rayos etc etc etc...


----------



## dearlana (Dic 9, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Que tal el funcionamienro de esos led de 1w? tiene diferencia a un puñado de los led de 5mm?
> 
> La linterna de 28 LEDs no se puede mirar de frente porque se queda uno como si lo hubiesen fulminado. Luego miras para otro lado y cuesta ver las cosas.
> 
> ...



Aquí no ocurre eso con los comercos de la zona. Yo, cuando hago un pedido de cosas poco usuales, lo hago a RS. Sale más caro todo. Pero esa gente no se juega el prestigio. Y de paso...uno coge menos cabreos.


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 9, 2010)

Pues los LEDs tienen un mal uso según yo para iluminación de áreas grandes, cuando solo se necesitan por ejemplo letreros o pantallas si son relativamente convenientes ya que son claros y de bajo consumo, pero el que sean de bajo consumo no signifique que rindan igual al momento de iluminar, la sensibilidad del ojo humano es muy alta y si los mides con el ojímetro te dará una apariencia más brillante que con el luxómetro, en especial si consideras que viendo directamente a la fuente toda la luz entra al ojo pero viendo otro punto solo entrará la reflejada por el objeto, en semáforos o anuncios no se busca iluminar la calle entera, solo que se vea la luz claramente y con LEDs es muy eficiente al igual que en lamparas de mano a baterías ya que normalmente se enfocan en iluminar un área pequeña y localizada, pero si vas a iluminar una habitación o un área grande es mejor tomar otra alternativa que cuente con una mayor superficie lumínica.

Por lo de la lampara de bajo consumo de fernandob, mirando el foco es la emitancia luminosa, es la cantidad de flujo luminoso que emite por unidad de área, pero viendo la pared lo que ves es la iluminancia, y es la cantidad de flujo luminoso que incide en la superficie por unidad de área, la luz no se mantendrá en el mismo nivel ya que esta se esparce en ángulos y mientras la distancia del emisor sea mayor también se esparcirá en un área mayor por lo que la densidad será menor e iluminará menos.

Quizás si algún día inventan una especie de LEDIAC (por poner Ligth Emisor Diode for Alternating Current) con forma esférica (en lugar de usar lentes para dispersar el flujo) para tener mayor superficie emisora, puedan remplazar los fluorescentes.


----------



## jreyes (Dic 9, 2010)

Nuyel dijo:


> Quizás si algún día inventan una especie de LEDIAC (por poner Ligth Emisor Diode for Alternating Current) con forma esférica (en lugar de usar lentes para dispersar el flujo) para tener mayor superficie emisora, puedan remplazar los fluorescentes.


Parece que  ya lo inventaron...

http://www.acriche.com/en/product/prd/acriche.asp


Adiosín...!


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 10, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> Parece que  ya lo inventaron...
> 
> http://www.acriche.com/en/product/prd/acriche.asp
> 
> ...



si, muy cerca a lo que me imaginaba, lo mejor es que indican el flujo luminoso y la iluminancia medida a 50cm con lo que te puedes dar una idea más clara de cuanto va iluminar una habitación, si solo te dieran las candelas como los LEDs habría que sacar muchos cálculos y eso es lo que termina confundiendo en el rendimiento.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 13, 2010)

yo no creo que sea un fracaso, en cuanto a la utilizacion y a sus ventajas, ahora lo malo si es que hay muchos leds de muy mala calidad, ese es el problema y es dificil de diferenciar los buenos de los malos!!


----------



## archen01 (Ago 30, 2012)

> Dejo unas fotos con un disco RGB que arme con 171 leds de 5mm de alto brillo, y de un reflector para una persona que hace filmacion. Consta de 9 led de 3W, 6 blanco frio y 3 blanco calido. Todo en una carcaza de reflector de 150W, tiene disipador y cooler, ademas un filtro de ruido por las dudas...



Hola, me dedico a la videofilmación y con un reflector de cuarzo de 500w, que emite unos 10000 lumenes, lograba una iluminación excelente para filmar a una distancia de 7 m. Pero en mi pais (México) ya no se pueden conseguir las bombillas para este tipo de reflector, se han prohibido por ley . Hasta ahora no he encontrado un sustituto efectivo para el reflector de cuarzo de 500W . ¿Sería este el equivalente? o bien ¿Qué se necesita para obtener la iluminación por led equivalente a la del reflector de cuarzo de 500w ?


----------



## djwash (Ago 30, 2012)

Depende, es cuestion de probar, por un tema de colores, no salen normales a veces con blanco frio, por eso se usan filtros o led blanco frio mezclado con blanco calido, ese de 9 led alumbraba bastante, casi como uno de 500W pero con mejor luz, de nuevo, es cuestion de probar...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 30, 2012)

archen01 dijo:


> Hola, me dedico a la videofilmación y con un reflector de cuarzo de 500w, que emite unos 10000 lumenes, lograba una iluminación excelente para filmar a una distancia de 7 m. Pero en mi pais (México) ya no se pueden conseguir las bombillas para este tipo de reflector, se han prohibido por ley . Hasta ahora no he encontrado un sustituto efectivo para el reflector de cuarzo de 500W . ¿Sería este el equivalente? o bien ¿Qué se necesita para obtener la iluminación por led equivalente a la del reflector de cuarzo de 500w ?



cuestan muy poco , no intentaste importarlos ? que alguien te envie algunos ?? aca en argentina se consiguen .
te compras unos cuantos, los cuidas y listo .

y si, es un bajon estas prohibiciones tontas.



ah...y respecto de lo de el titulo:
los leds invadieron TODO , antes no los veias mas que en un frente de algo de electronica, timidamente como indicadores, ahora hasta en las duchas estan.
no niego que NO cumplen todo lo que se dice, en lo mas exigente obvio que es en iluminacion.
pero grancias a mentiritas y a realidades es INCREIBLE LA INVASION  DE LOS LEDS.
yo ya tengo casi 50 años y vivi cuando no existian los azules, solo rojo, verde ambar .
ahora es interminable la lista de cosas y incluso de iluminacion, no de gran potencia.

y lo de mala calidad y cosas chinas..........en todo pasa y aca en Argentina, y bueno, el precio siempre pesa y por eso aca traen porqueria .

pero los leds fracasar ??
para nada , se expandieron como pulgas en un perro que no se baña nunca.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 30, 2012)

se expandieron mucho,pero vienen de pésima calidad,no duran casi nada y si duran no iluminan bien


----------



## mcrven (Ago 30, 2012)

Acá los tenemos ya en casi todos los semáforos y se ven muy bien incluso con sol de frente. Y por demás, últimamente, los semáforos tienen indicadores de tiempo y los display son a LED.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 31, 2012)

si acá también tenemos y los colectivos también tienen el cartel de led ,hay led por donde mires


----------



## tiago (Sep 1, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> Acá los tenemos ya en casi todos los semáforos y se ven muy bien incluso con sol de frente. Y por demás, últimamente, los semáforos tienen indicadores de tiempo y los display son a LED.



Aquí también están en todos los semáforos.
Que raro es ver un semáforo sin un montón de LEDs fundidos en algún disco.

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 1, 2012)

Por aqui he conseguido gran variedad de leds pero la mayoria han salido de pesima calidad, vienen de China.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 1, 2012)

los peores son unos que tienen como una lupita adentro del encapsulado,
al rato de estar encendidos titilan y se mueren finalmente


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 1, 2012)

Veo que hay muchas opiniones. Pero yo rescato la gran utilidad de los LEDs. Se pueden usar en cualquier cosa. Y si compramos baratos, bueno así saldrán. Pero haciendo una buena selección andan bárbaro Yo los estoy usando en aparatos de análisis clínicos como fuente de luz y andan bárbaro. Eso sí, la mayoría de marca Creed. Claro que los tengo que importar directamente. Y los ultravioleta los compro en USA.
Y los uso mucho en rescatar linternas chinas. Les pongo leds buenos, con su rspectiva resistencia cada uno y listo. ( de 17 grados, y enfocan mucho). Saludos a todos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 1, 2012)

lo que se puede ver son varias cosas:
1 -- el led es indiscutible que irrumpio y esta por todos lados.
luego el que haya de buena calidad  o de mala calidad apunta al siguiente punto :

2 -- por desgracia en nuestra sociedad las cosas no solo evolucionan o se mueven segun la logica o la tecnica.
si fuese asi se harian cosas de calidad , o por lo menos medianamente buenas, una relacion precio calidad, tambien se apuntaria a loeficiente SIN MENTIRAS.
pero el mundo de el ser humano no es asi, y las cosas que prevalecen a veces no son las mejores sino las que mejor se venden (con publicidad, con la lengua, con verso, etc) .
tambien la etica muchas veces queda en el tacho y asi un fabricante que se quedo con maquinas malas sigue produciendo , por que mienrtas haya un comprador .......
y hay muchos dichos al respecto.


fijense que el mercado no solo es un mercado "util" , existen mercados bastante frivolos, desde luces para epoca de navidad que se mueven millones hasta la industria de las baratijas sean juguetes sencillos, linternitas pedorrras o similares.
entonces si existe una industria de "la porqueria" . cosas que solo hace falta que diren un poco de tiempo.
el otro dia en casa compraron un encendedor de esos tipo magiclik chino, y con una linternita de un led, las pilas estan en ese modulo, y es sellado y muy chiquito.
el encededor no llego a durar una semana y sacaron la linternita y el resto al tacho.
de nuevo , hay una industria inmensa que no requiere calidad .
por que nadie pondra a prueba esa calidad .
y el fabricante ..........fabrica ..y fabrica.
y lo coloca donde puede .

ya lo hablamos con el tema de la obsolencia programada.

yo creo que si yo fuese a trabajar con leds, algo serio , buscaria en lo posible fabricantes reconocidos y que publiquen la datashetet en alguna pagina reconocida.

*ahh.ya que estamos, a ver si de casualidad tengo suerte:
alguno de ustedes fabrica o conoce algun tipo de luminaria de leds.
12vcc
que de luz como un tubo fluorescente de 10w mas o menos .
en cualquier tipo de formato .
por que ando necesitando comprar unas cuantas  para un trabajo .*

gracias


----------



## djwash (Sep 1, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> *ahh.ya que estamos, a ver si de casualidad tengo suerte:
> alguno de ustedes fabrica o conoce algun tipo de luminaria de leds.
> 12vcc
> que de luz como un tubo fluorescente de 10w mas o menos .
> ...



Hasta el momento, por alguna razon no me he topado con leds de mala calidad, los miro de frente con un solo ojo y reconozco cuales son los que vengo usando y nunca me han fallado.

Por otro lado, yo fabrico algunas cosas led, no para iluminación pero algo de eso he hecho, para 12V podes usar, si la queres hacer vos, led de 5mm "flat" puestos en un cable canal en fila, unos 15 mas o menos, o led de 1W o 3W mejor todavia, blanco frio, mas grande no, o si, depende, se complica la refrigeracion...


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tanto se ha descrito y sin embargo quiero dar unos comentarios. Puede que esté equivocado, pero sumaré mis puntos de vista a los aquí presentados.
Sin duda un proveedor que no es capaz de proveer LEDs con sus datos técnicos verídicos es como comprar medicamentos de fuentes poco serias. asumamos pues que los LEDs recibidos corresponden a los datos de una hoja de datos disponible.
Hay que entenderlos LEDs para poder usarlos correctamente y en consequencia para beneficiarse de un tiempo de vida prolongado. las hojas de datos dan indicación del impacto de la temperatura sobre el tiempo de vida.
Un LED es una componente cuya resistencia interna disminuye en proporción al aumento de su temperatura y el calor creado por perdiad de potencia aumenta con la corriente que fluye a travez del LED. Por eso un LED muere muy rápido cuando se calienta!
El próximo aspecto a considerar es la vieja ley de Ohm. Si leo que valor tienen las resistencias usadas con LEDs alimentadas con 12VDC, 15R por ejemplo. entonces nada me sorprende!
Sigue el aspecto de la cuestión a que corriente se opera el LED! En circuitos electrónicos que se operan a 5VDC por lo general se pone una resistencia de 1k en serie con el LED, comparen eso con los 15R y apliquen la ley de Ohm!
Armense un circuito sencillo con una resistencia variable de 10k por ejemplo y una resistencia de 680R en serie y midan la corriente. Observen como la intensidad de luz percibida llega a un valor muy cerca del máximo con una corriente de quiza 40% del máximo permitido. Si eso es así, midan la resistencia resultante de los 680R mas el valor de la resistencia variable en serie. Así pueden averiguar con que resistencia en serie con el LED recién alcanzan la intensidad de quizá un 90%. Cuando menos corriente fluye por el LED, menos se calienta este y mas va a durar! Una técnica sensilla y empírica que permite definir la resistencia en serie.
Lo siguiente que vale la pena analizar es el uso de LEDs tradicionales y aquellos de montaje de superficie. Las tradicionales son mas robustas por lo que lo dicho arriba da el mayor beneficio con los LEDs en SMD.
El siguiente aspecto a diferenciar es entre LEDs normales y las tal llamadas HB o high brightness. ya se pueden reconocer simplemente mirando en la hoja de datos en el valor de la corriente máxima permitida. Los LEDs de 20mA de corriente los llamaria normales, los de 30mA algo superiores y los de 1W ya requieren mas detalle en su uso.
Hace algún tiempo leí un artículo de Avago sobre el uso de LEDs de 1W comparados con aquellos de 1/2W. Lo que el artículo daba con mensaje era, que usando un mayor número de LEDs de menos potencia da superficies mas uniformemente iluminadas.
Yo, llevando le un añito al iniciador del hilo, me he didicado al uso de LEDs de alta potencia en entornos dificiles y donde su cambio representa un alto costo. Allí la cuestión de la difusión del calor juega un papel muy importante y debido al alto costo para el cambio de un LED dañado, existe la justificación para el uso de técnicas avanzadas para la difusión del calor y para la verificación de la función de difusión de calor. Miremos el asunto a la rápida observando diversas técnicas, sin ser la lista completa ni la solución la óptima. Los LEds son en SMD.
Primer punto a observar en cuestión de difusión de calor es la placa sobre la cual se monta el LED. Una solución es comprar LEDs montados en placas que implementan cierta capacidad de difusión de calor, por ejemplo los de Cree.
La otra es usar una placa con alma metálica, por ejemplo de aluminio. Así el calor que aparece en el LED no tiene que difundirse solo con la capa de cobre usada para las pistas, sino atravez de una capa de isolación electrica muy delgada el calor pasa al alma de placa, que representa un difusor mucho mas potente. 
El siguiente aspecto depende de que exista un entorno que pueda recibir el calor difundido a la placa. Así por ejemplo en mi caso el receptáculo del LED es una estructura de aluminio muy capaz de difundir una gran cantidad de calor. Eso sí el procesar una placa con alma metálica tiene como consecuencia muchos detalles que afectan el proceso de producción.
En el sistema que desarollé el entorno estaba sometido a la intemperie y a la vibración. El resultado en mi caso era que debía diagnosticar cuando el entorno del LED cambiaba su estado de isolación del LED y de su capacidad de difundir el calor ocasionado dentro del LED. Como, y lo répito para indicar hasta que punto esfuerzos pueden ser justificados, el costo del cambio de un LED daãndo es tal, que este se trata de retardar al máximo. Así que he instalado dentro del receptáculo de LED un sensor SHT21 de la empresa Sensirion, que por el bus I2C me da los datos de temperatura y humedad. Esto significa que el sistema de control me da el dato diagnóstico del estado de cada LED de alta potencia. El sensor esta instalado de tal modo que mide la temperatura de aire inmediatamente junto al alma de aluminio de la placa y debajo del centro del LED. Así logro recibir los datos muy cercanos al LED. El beneficio de esto?
Pues bien, si el estancamiento del receptáculo del LED reduce su abilidad de manatern la humedad fuera, registro esto por un aumento de la humedad ambiental.
Cuando regulo remótamente la intensidad del LED, entonces el valor de la corriente es limitado cuando el sensor registre la temperatura límite definida. Al igual la correinte máxima es corregida si durante la operación del LED la temperatura aumenta y alcanza el límite definido, por ejemplo cuando el sistema pierde capacidad de difundir calor debido por ejemplo a las vibraciones a las cuales el sistema está expuesto. Sin embargo el dato diagnóstico es grabado y reportado. Así la probabilidad de que un LED se dañe es reducida y teniendo reporte del estado actual un mantenimiento puede ser planeado en un momento oportuno sin perder la función de iluminación por daño del LED.
Escribo todo esto porque quizá algún dato sea de interes para ustedes y porque al menos así quiza se vea que un LED es un bicho diferente al bombillo incandesente. Requiere mas detalle lograr una implementación que cumpla lo que los mensajes del marketing nos dan!


----------



## jreyes (Sep 6, 2012)

El LED debe trabajarse con fuentes de corriente constante, así te aseguras de no exceder sus límites de operación. Si a eso añades un sistema que reduzca la corriente en función de la temperatura (dejando como límite máximo la corriente máxima del LED) te ahorrarías un montón de problemas.



Saludos !


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 7, 2012)

Tienes absolutamente razón. Lo que quisiera resaltar adicionalemente es que no vale usar corriente hasta el límite permitido en la hoja de datos. Ya con aproximadamente un 40% de se valor se consigue una intensidad de luz muy similar a la que se logra con el máximo permitido de la corriente, pero el tiempo de vida del LED aumenta dramáticamente.


----------



## ivan010 (Sep 7, 2012)

Yo siempre tuve malas experiencias con los leds, será porque los compre en mi país y no deben ser de los buenos.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 7, 2012)

ivan010 dijo:


> Yo siempre tuve malas experiencias con los leds, será porque los compre en mi país y no deben ser de los buenos.
> 
> Saludos.



Todos son fabricados en el mismo lugar pibe: Taiwan, Hong Kong, Kungfu, etc, etc, China y sus alrededores...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 7, 2012)

el problema esta en los importadores,solo importan todo lo mas barato,aunque sea basura.
y luego no los venden


----------



## djwash (Sep 7, 2012)

Me gustaria tener en las manos un puñado de esos leds que dicen son de mala calidad, la verdad nunca tuve problemas con ningun led, y eso que estoy casi seguro que los que se consiguen por aca los fabrica Jack Sparrow, quizas siempre trabajé con led de mala calidad, pero siempre los use dentro de sus limites y nunca me fallaron, siempre anduvieron perfecto...


----------



## ivan010 (Sep 7, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Me gustaria tener en las manos un puñado de esos leds que dicen son de mala calidad, la verdad nunca tuve problemas con ningun led, y eso que estoy casi seguro que los que se consiguen por aca los fabrica Jack Sparrow, quizas siempre trabajé con led de mala calidad, pero siempre los use dentro de sus limites y nunca me fallaron, siempre anduvieron perfecto...



Puede ser, pero por ejemplos los rgb lentos no me funcionaron bien, digamos no prendían a la par.

Los azules de 10mm que compre, los que se usan para la luz de los autos de los policias duran poco, se queman o bajan de intensidad. o color


----------



## djwash (Sep 7, 2012)

Mmm, no se de cual de 10mm hablas, ya que vienen dos tipos, uno que es igual que los de 5mm de 20mA, y otros que son mas grandes en potencia pero nunca consegui en color...

Los RGB automatico creo que no hay dos que anden igual jaja, pero andan...

Al menos aca en Argentina de 200 led de cada color que compro vienen como mucho 3 led malos...


----------



## ivan010 (Sep 7, 2012)

Tenes suerte, yo de 1 que compro termino tirando 3 o 4 al poco tiempo.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 7, 2012)

A todos aquellos con malos LEDs:
Mcrven, así es, todos vienen de un múmero limitado de fábricas diferentes. Soy de nacimiento ecuatoriano y viví mis primeros 19 años en diferentes paises de Suramérica, así que creo poder decir que conozco un poco los problemas de proveerse de componentes electrónicas en nuestros países. Los LEDs, aunque requieren algo de conocimientos para usarlos bien, son componentes que no gustan de 2 cosas. Corriente excesiva y calentamiento.
Habiendo leido las contribuciones anteriores, como aquellas refiriendose a 15 Ohmios como resistencias para LEDs conectadas a 12VDC, simplemente hacen evidentes porque resultan malas! Es como una novia, si al recién conocerla la tratamos mal, la ofendemos, olemos mal por no bañarnos, la novia también va a resultar mala!
Invito a todos aquellos usando LEDs malos tomarse el tiempo y hacer los experimentos y aplicar la ley de Ohm! Como ejemplo con esos famosos 15 Ohmios como resistencias:

12VDC:
I = U/R = 12VDC / 15R = 0,8A = 800mA Pobre LED! mala calidad! 

6VDC:
I = U/R = 6VDC / 15R = 0,8A = 400mA Pobre LED! mala calidad! 

Ahora como yo las uso a 5VDC con una resistencia de 1kR:

5VDC:
I = U/R = 5VDC / 1kR = 0,005A = 5mA Marvilloso LED! Calidad alemana! 
6VDC:
I = U/R = 6VDC / 1kR = 0,006A = 6mA Marvilloso LED! Calidad alemana! 
12VDC:
I = U/R = 12VDC / 1kR = 0,012A = 12mA Marvilloso LED! Calidad alemana! 

Un poco de humor aplicando la ley de Ohm!

Eso sí, estamos hablando de LEDs como componentes, no como lámparas. Allí puede haber "expertos" que también solo acaban recibiendo LEDs de mala calidad. 

Los LEDs son una maravillosa herramienta, simple de usar, pero menos simple que un bombillo incandescente!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 7, 2012)

yo compre una linterna que tenia 4 led y una r de 82 hom por cada led alimentacion 4,5 volt.es una linterna para bicicleta,
a esa misma linterna que funciono dos años sin tocar nada ,le puse led nuevos y se queman al poco tiempo,les pongo sus led originales y siguen como si nada


----------



## fernandob (Sep 7, 2012)

ivan010 dijo:


> Tenes suerte, yo de 1 que compro termino tirando 3 o 4 al poco tiempo.



a la mier *****
compras uno y tiras 3 o 4 ........ vos lso usas para que se reproduzcan, tenes criadero !!!!!

hablando en serio.
fijate, que das vueltas con la calidad, y por lo que dice djwash hay "algo mas".
abri los ojos y mira un poco mas.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 7, 2012)

Aquí vamos por buen camino! Apliquemos la ley de Ohm a los datos que se han publicado aquí:

I = U /R = 4,5VDC / 89R = 50,56mA o aprox. 50mA

Si ponemos LEDs, llamemoslos normales, diseañados para 20mA o 30mA de corriente, como debe portarse un LED bueno? Pues obvio, aplicandole el doble de la corriente máxima permitida tiene que quemarse! Así pues la prueba que se trataba de LEDs buenos y no malos importados por importadores sin moral yqueriendo molestarnos!

Que nos dice esto de los originales? Pues que fueron diseñados para mas de 50mA! Así que si encuentras LEDs de mas de 50mA entonces esos, al igual que los originales no se an a quemar!

Fuera de todo aquel que quiera fomentar el negocio de importadores de LEDs o que busque a alguien contra quien orientar su mal humor. Adelante!

Para todo aquel que quiera beneficiarse de las maravillas posibles con LEDs, que se tome la molestia de leer las hojas de datos, aplicar la ley de Ohm como lo he hecho aquí, y darse un golpe en la cabeza el mismo por bruto si no lo hace y se le queman!

Eso sí, cuando mas corriente queremos dejar pasar por el LED, prerequisito para lograr una luz mas intensa, el asunto de la difusión del calor se pone importante! LEDs "normales" que tienen una cabeza de plástico no tienen por donde difundir el calor y por lo tanto no pueden resistir mas corriente. También otro forista aquí mencionó que poniendo el LED cabeza abajo lo dañaba aún mas rápido! Como los lectores de este hilo ahora son sabios, saben que eso aumenta el problema de la difusión de calor del LED y que lo que su experiencia dice es efecto válido y predecible!
Para LEDs de alta potencia o hay que utilizar LEDs mas grandes que los 5mm acostumbrados, o con empaque en parte de metal como lo podemos ver en LEDs UV, o, de lo que estoy convencido, poner otro poco de esfuerzo y aprender a usar los LEDs de montaje de superficie. Allí yo uso los Dragon y Dragon Plus de OSRAM. Si hay interés con mucho gusto comparto mis conocimientos con todo aquel que lo quiera realmente. eso sí, hay que ponerle un poco de esmero!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 7, 2012)

lamentablemente en la tienda los mexclan todos y  la hoja de datos se va al diablo,solo resta probarlos y ver que pasa


----------



## ivan010 (Sep 7, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> a la mier *****
> compras uno y tiras 3 o 4 ........ vos lso usas para que se reproduzcan, tenes criadero !!!!!
> 
> hablando en serio.
> ...




eran 10, perdón


----------



## djwash (Sep 7, 2012)

Debo tener mucha suerte, he forzado leds de 20mA bastante al principio cuando no tenia muy claro lo de la corriente y demas, pero no se quemaban tan facil, si calentaban lindo, me acuerdo que les ponia un cooler del lado de las soldaduras a los de 5mm.

No me guio mucho por la hoja de datos, la baje la primera vez que compre led y uso esos valores para cualquier led de mismo color, donde sea que lo compre...

Si te cambian de color es que lo estas asesinando al pobre led jajaja, lo haces cambiar de color que bestia...

Usa un tester para medir la corriente que circula por tus led asi te sacas las dudas, o son malos los led o vos sos malo con ellos...


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 7, 2012)

Asume que los LEDs en la tienda todas tienen la corriente máxima limitada a 20mA y aplica menos de 10mA. Así los LEDs con seguridad cumplirán su función de forma confiable y por un tiempo muy largo! Para LEDs de mas intensidad y que resistan 50mA y mas hay que buscar en otras partes o por internet. El valor de la corriente máxima permitida de una componente es indicativo de su intensidad luminosa y esos LEDs cuestan más, por lo que las tiendas con toda seguridad no los van a mesclar con los LEDs normales!


----------



## ivan010 (Sep 7, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Debo tener mucha suerte, he forzado leds de 20mA bastante al principio cuando no tenia muy claro lo de la corriente y demas, pero no se quemaban tan facil, si calentaban lindo, me acuerdo que les ponia un cooler del lado de las soldaduras a los de 5mm.
> 
> No me guio mucho por la hoja de datos, la baje la primera vez que compre led y uso esos valores para cualquier led de mismo color, donde sea que lo compre...
> 
> ...



Era raro, por ejemplo en una tira de 20 que hice. Se me quemaron 3 y 1 cambio de azul a un tono violeta.

Cuando puse los rgb no se me quemó ninguno pero funcionaban disparejos.

En la pecera compre la tira de los de montaje superficial, esos fueron mejores, pero se me murieron 2 de 12. Aunque puede ser que el vapor del agua de la pecera, podría haber influido.

Como hago para saber la marca, ya que cuando me los venden, no le encuentro ninguna indicación y me los dan sueltos??

Saludos


----------



## djwash (Sep 7, 2012)

Como te dijeron, no le des vueltas a la marca o calidad, yo no tengo idea de la marca que uso...

Usas fuente switch o trafo comun? Los limitas con una resistencia o con una fuente de corriente constante? Que tal mide los voltajes tu tester?

Desde hace un tiempo uso unicamente fuentes SMPS, cargadores de notebook, de celulares, fuentes de impresoras, monitores, cualquier fuente SMPS sirve para led...


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ivan, empieza suponiendo que los tos tienes que alimentar con máximo 10mA y así no se te va a quemar ninguno. El cambio de color del azul es porque el calentamiento que no alcanzó aparentemente para dañarlo, si alcanzo para cambiar las características del material usado para filtrar todas las componentes fuera de la azul, Como azul es de onda mas corta que los otros calores y el violleta es aún mas corto de onda ya ves por donde se fue las cosa!
Lo que dice el otro forista es correcto. Cuando se trabaja con el mismo tipo de LED entonces ya no hay que mirar la hoja de datos, pues el valor de la resistencia a la que esta acostumbrado a usar es adecuado. Así cuando en circuitos digitales uso un LED para indicar algo siempre uso la resistencia de 1k Ohmio!


----------



## ivan010 (Sep 7, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Como te dijeron, no le des vueltas a la marca o calidad, yo no tengo idea de la marca que uso...
> 
> Usas fuente switch o trafo comun? Los limitas con una resistencia o con una fuente de corriente constante? Que tal mide los voltajes tu tester?
> 
> Desde hace un tiempo uso unicamente fuentes SMPS, cargadores de notebook, de celulares, fuentes de impresoras, monitores, cualquier fuente SMPS sirve para led...




Yo uso las fuentes que se pueden regular de 1.5v a 12v para alimentar los leds. Limito con una resitencia (no recuerdo el valor de los azules, ya que me las había dado un amigo). Los voltajes son de 12 v.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 7, 2012)

ademas...........si uno se va a a dedicar a usarlos.........que gasto de vida es:

tomar 10 o 20 leds de el paquete .
coenctan 3 para que les circulen xx mA 
3 para que les circulen un poco mas 
3 para mas aun 
3 para menos corriente 
3 para algo menos aun.

hacen una comparacion luminica y anotan.
y los dejan prendidos dias seguidos y anotan.

y en unos dias van a tener claro como es la hoja de datos de esos leds.


----------



## ivan010 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Ivan, empieza suponiendo que los tos tienes que alimentar con máximo 10mA y así no se te va a quemar ninguno. El cambio de color del azul es porque el calentamiento que no alcanzó aparentemente para dañarlo, si alcanzo para cambiar las características del material usado para filtrar todas las componentes fuera de la azul, Como azul es de onda mas corta que los otros calores y el violleta es aún mas corto de onda ya ves por donde se fue las cosa!
> Lo que dice el otro forista es correcto. Cuando se trabaja con el mismo tipo de LED entonces ya no hay que mirar la hoja de datos, pues el valor de la resistencia a la que esta acostumbrado a usar es adecuado. Así cuando en circuitos digitales uso un LED para indicar algo siempre uso la resistencia de 1k Ohmio!



Estos que menciono son los que se usan en los patrulleros de muy alta luminocidad, digamos que son de consumir. Yo estaba alimentando con una fuente de 300ma a 10, me parece que me habre excedido.


----------



## djwash (Sep 7, 2012)

Aun no se que led usas, podrias poner una foto al menos...

No importa que la fuente tenga 400A, debes tener en cuenta que debes limitar la corriente que circula por el led, una resistencia no es la mejor opcion en el caso de usar el led cerca de sus limites, si en el caso de led piloto o indicador le pones 1K como dicen ahi arriba.

Lo ideal son fuentes de corriente constante, generalmente un LM 317 o LM 350 y una resistencia...

Hace unos dias compre un led de 10W y se lo puse en el faro de la moto, como el voltaje varia un poco, le puse un LM 350 con su resistencia configurado como fuente de corriente constante a unos 800mA, con eso obtenia un poco menos del 100% del maximo de luz, que se alcanzan con 1,1A o algo asi,hasta el dia de hoy no se calienta para nada, no ha cambiado de color ni nada raro...


----------



## ivan010 (Sep 7, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Aun no se que led usas, podrias poner una foto al menos...
> 
> No importa que la fuente tenga 400A, debes tener en cuenta que debes limitar la corriente que circula por el led, una resistencia no es la mejor opcion en el caso de usar el led cerca de sus limites, si en el caso de led piloto o indicador le pones 1K como dicen ahi arriba.
> 
> ...



No los tengo a mano, a la noche subo las fotos.

Tengo de 10 mm, rgb, de 5 , de 3 y todos los colores.

Para que te des una ídea son como estos:







Saludos.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 7, 2012)

Aquí el amigo de la moto aparentemente si entiende de la materia! Como dice muy correctamente es la resistencia que limita la corriente. Imaginate que la tensión es como un tanque de agua que surte el agua pasando por una manguera. El tanque de agua define la presión, asumiendo que el nivel del agua no cambie de forma considerable. El tamaño del tanque es su capacidad o hablando en término de baterías los mAh y el diametro del tubo que define cuanta agua va a salir por unidad de tiempo es la resistencia.
Así que quedando en la analogía lo que tienes que asegurar es que el diametro de la maguera, la resistencia limite la corriente a un valor aceptable.
Yo que tu pondría una resistencia de 56 Ohmios en serie con una resistencia variable  de 1k Ohmio y aplicaria los 12VDc o 10VDC, asegurándome que el valor de la resistencia variable al inicio sea máxima, osea 1kOhmio. En serie mediría la corriente. Al conectar la alimentación electrica la resistencia en serie es de 1052R y la corriente de aproximadamente 11mA. Ahora vas reduciendo el valor de la resistencia variable y observando la corriente y la luminosidad del LED. Apenas el LED te parezca adecuadamente intenso, anota la corriente y mode la resistencia resultante en ese momento. Así sabes que valor necesitas para la resistencia de tu LED. Al tope, el valor de la resistencia variable pasa a ser "0" y la corriente de 230mA. Recuerda, cuando menos corriente tengas que aplicar, mas te va a durar el LED!
Lo que escribe Fernando desafortunadamente solo es para beneficio del proveedor. Poniendo mas LEDs en sereie no cambia nada, pues eso casi que no influencia el valor de la corriente. UN LED funciona apenas la tensión aplicada sobrepase un cierto valor y sigue funcionado cuando mas alta se ponga la tensión! Lo que cambia es la corriente si no se cambia la resistencia.
Es muy factible aplicar 12VDC a un LED usando una resistencia adecuada para limitar la corriente al valor deseado. Pero esa misma LED va a funcionar también con solo 5VDC. Que es lo que pasa de forma diferente si se le aplican 12VDc o 5VDC a esa misma LED? Lo que pasa es que la resistencia va a quemar energía y transformarla en calor. Energía se define en W (vatios) y vatios tambien es equivalente al producto de voltios por amperior, o como ecuación:

W = V * A

Asumemos que en ambos casos selecionamos una resistencia que limite la corriente a 10mA.

Caso A: Alimentación con 12VDC
W= 12VDC * 0,010A = 0,12W
caso B: Alimentación con 48VDC
W= 48VDC * 0,010A = 0,48W

En el caso "A" las resistencias que normalmente usamos de 0,25W son adecuadas, pues la energía no pasa de 0,12W.
En el caso "b" las resistencias que normalmente usamos de 0,25W no son adecuadas, pues la energía pasa a 0,48W. En ese caso tenemos que usar una resistencia de 0,5W o mas, para que la resistencia no se nos queme!


----------



## djwash (Sep 7, 2012)

Ese de la foto parece un led de 10mm 20mA, es internamente igual al de 5mm, ocupa mas espacio y da una luz poco uniforme, quizas ahora bienen mejor terminados pero hace un tiempo compre algunos y me parecieron una porqueria...

Vienen unos de 10mm de 1/2W, pero solo he visto blancos, por eso te preguntaba, me parece que la policia usa led de 1W del tipo star...


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 13, 2012)

Los LEDs que uso son normales de 5mm para aplicaciones simples, en general como indicador si uso 1KOhm para no hacer cálculos y en electrónica digital a 5V uso 330Ohms, pero siempre tengo cuidado con los LEDs, los datos que me da la tienda son 2,1V 15mA y cuido de no superar eso, claro que el LED soporta los 20mA pero no le voy a estar exigiendo tanto, y dato curioso, no importa si es amarillo, rojo o verde resulta que tienen las mismas características, a veces creo que solo le pintaron el plástico de diferente color


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 5, 2012)

Philips HUE: Una lámpara que se controla desde el celular. Para tener en cuenta, si están aburridos de sus lámparas LEDs


----------



## nicolasantoci (Nov 6, 2012)

Yo he usado leds bombín, de 5mm, de 10 mm, piraña, piraña doble y triple chip, de 1W, 3W, módulos de 3 de 3W y lo importante es no pasarte en la tensión o que se calienten. Sino, tienen que durar un montón. Con los triple chip (piraña) he tenido problemas pero porque puse varios en poco espacio y se calentaban mucho. Seguro que el problema que tenés es ese. Igual, a veces en las hojas de datos no sabés que sacar de información...
¿La resistencia limita la corriente? Si... pero si hay un pico de tensión no te sirve de nada la resistencia. Lo importante es la corriente que circula por el led y eso está definido por la diferencia de potencial entre sus patas. Si calculás una resistencia para tal caída de tensión y tal intensidad de corriente va a andar bien. Si aumenta la tensión te va a aumentar la circulación de corriente y el led se va a estropear. Por tal razón hay que usar reguladores de voltaje o de intensidad de corriente y resistencias solas son baratas pero no sirven tanto...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 7, 2012)

¿Alguien puede iluminarme (valga la redundancia del tema ) con el tema de que disipador usar?

Tengo algo como esto:






Donde se pueden colocar 18 leds de 1w en serie, la cosa es que no tengo especificación (térmica) alguna sobre los leds que estoy usando y no sé que tipo de disipador debería usar.


----------



## nicolasantoci (Nov 7, 2012)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede iluminarme (valga la redundancia del tema ) con el tema de que disipador usar?
> 
> Tengo algo como esto:
> 
> ...



Al parecer tu disco es de 7,5 cm de diámetro, lo que daría una superficie de disipación de 44 cm^2 aproximadamente (una sola cara ya que la otra está pintada). Yo tengo seis de 1W funcionando a 3,4V me parece en una chapa de aluminio de 200 cm^2 por cara de aluminio.

Porque sino sabés que potencia disipa el LED no se puede calcular la superficie para disipar el calor. También depende del espacio en donde vayas a poner eso, si lo vas a usar como reflector quisás con un cooler y algunas aletas de aluminio o cobre te va a andar bien.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 7, 2012)

El diametro del disco es de 10cm, lo que daría 78,5cm^2 una cara del disco. 

Todos los leds reciben 300mA y la tensión medida en un par de leds es de 2,95v (un poco menos de 1W por led), con lo cual sumando toda la potencia recibida por los leds, estarías un poco menos de 18W. ¿Cuanto de esa potencia se disipa en calor disipa?, ni idea.


----------



## nicolasantoci (Nov 7, 2012)

Yo tampoco, hay que buscar alguna tabla o gráfico de calor generado vs corriente.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 7, 2012)

nicolasantoci dijo:


> Yo tampoco, hay que buscar alguna tabla o gráfico de calor generado vs corriente.



Ok, voy a ver si uso algo que haga las veces de aletas.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2012)

la otra vez fui a un cliente que estaba poniendo dicroicas a leds y de verdad daban luz casi como una dicro comun ...

no se que modelo eran , por que no le pregunte, era un cliente medio bicho.
la mayoria de dicroicas de leds que vi dan luz muy pobre, pero estas estaban muy buenas .

si alguien conoce el tema y tiene info. de distribuidores marcas , modelos estaria bueno saber.

 y si alguien sabe de artefactos completos de 12v , algo estandard, listo para colocar, con la forma que sea.
me interesa tipo las que hay ahora en los colectivos de 12v y con el acrilico, que quedan lindas .
son como un fluorescente.
para lugares como una cocina o dentro de una vitrina heladera que hay riesgo de falla de aislacion el colocar algo de 12v es muy bueno , pero no encuentro nada cocinado .

y no me voy a poner a hacerlo yo, por el tema de la estetica.


graciassss


----------



## nicolasantoci (Nov 7, 2012)

Vienen unos módulos de 3 leds de 3W, que venden en Dled.com. No sé si por reglas del foro puedo hacer estas cosas pero disculpen si es así. Le ponés un disipador y listo. Sino hay varios modelos. Solo tenés que tener cuidado que disipe bien el calor.


http://dled.com.ar/


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2012)

me pasas donde, ?? no creo que haya problemas, hay listas de proveedores.
tenes idea de precios ?? 
y algo importante :
esa luz que dan . ¿ equivale a que ??? 
las has usado ??
con como un tubo fluorecente de 15 w  o como que ?? 
alguna comparacion se te ocurre ?? 

YA LOS ENCONTRE .... SOS UN CAPO , GRACIAS !!!!!!!!!!
 mañana llamo , ellos deben saber de comparaciones


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> me pasas donde, ?? no creo que haya problemas, hay listas de proveedores.......



http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## djwash (Nov 8, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> me pasas donde, ?? no creo que haya problemas, hay listas de proveedores.
> tenes idea de precios ??
> y algo importante :
> esa luz que dan . ¿ equivale a que ???
> ...



Tambien te recomiendo esta otra empresa: http://www.hiperled.com.ar/  tienen mas variedad que dled.


Lo que hice yo hace tiempo por el tema de comparaciones, me compre un led de cada uno, de 1/2, 1W, 3w, 5w, 10W, 3 x 3W, tiras de led, en blanco frio y calido, compre lentes de todos los grados que venian, no gaste mucho dinero pero si me ahorre mucho tiempo, porque lo unico que tenes que hacer es armar algun tablero con todos los led y bateria 12V y a comparar con cualquier cosa.

Cuando viene un cliente le muestro como alumbra cada uno y se lo comparo con fluorescentes de todos los tamaños, dicroicas, reflectores, etc...


----------



## stokor (Ene 20, 2013)

Me interesó mucho este post, para actualizarme sobre el tema de iluminación por LEDs.
Quisiera destacar que mi experiencia con los LEDs es sobre los clásicos para señalamiento, y realmete son muy confiables.
Por lo que veo, el negocio de iluminación es bien distinto. Todo el mundo acepta la pronta obsolescencia en elementos de iluminación. Por ej las de filamento 1000 Hs, Bajo consumo Ej 8000Hs (que en mi opinión siempre es menor), etc.
Esto es un gran negocio que da de comer a la industria de iluminación. 
Imaginen que la iluminación por LEDs sea de 100.000 Hs o más. Se perdería todo el negocio del recambio de luminarias. Aunque la tecnología permita una mayor vida útil de los LEDs, dificilmente para consumo se los diseñe para que duren mucho.
Y esto es así, es bueno ya que nos permite "mantener la rueda girando". Es malo porque sabemos que nos están* [término demasiado vulgar]*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2013)

todavía están muy caras las lamparas led,no se amortiza el costo, ademas hay algunas lamparas que encandilan mas que iluminan,
es mi opinión personal


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ene 20, 2013)

stokor: hay que diferenciar entre LEDs como reemplazo de los bombillos incandecentes y el uso de LEDs en general. La muerte de todo LED por lo general está relacionado a su calentamiento. Por otro lado muchos provedores se surten en la China donde la calidad difiere mucho entre empresa y empresa. En mi casa he reemplazado los bombillos incandecentes con este tipo de bombillo LED:






Estos bombillos realmente son de alta calidad y realmente duran muchísimo. Aun tengo en uso las primeras y estas existen con roscas diversas, equivalente a lo que estabamos acostumbrados de los encadecentes.

Yo uso LEDs de alta potencia y les he dedicado algún tiempo al estudio y a experimentar con diseños para estas. El gran reto es la difusión del calor. Comprando aquellas que vienen en empaques de montaje de superficie, el uso de placas con alma de aluminio permite realizar soluciones que logran la difusión del calor.

Cuando se trata de usos a la interperie y donde su reemplazo representa un gran coste, es posible invertir aún mas en el diseño para reconocer cuando se empieza a originar un problema de la difusión de calor. He llegado a diseñar soluciones donde un sensor de temperatura y humedad se encuentra en el receptáculo de bombillo LED que he diseñado, Permitiendo informar y/o diagnosticar la condición del LED y de su capacidad actual de difusión de calor. En contexto con control de la intensidad lumínica uso esta información para limitar la corriente que fluye por el LED a tal vcalor que una temperatura límite no sea pasada.


----------



## nicolasantoci (Ene 20, 2013)

stokor dijo:


> Me interesó mucho este post, para actualizarme sobre el tema de iluminación por LEDs.
> Quisiera destacar que mi experiencia con los LEDs es sobre los clásicos para señalamiento, y realmete son muy confiables.
> Por lo que veo, el negocio de iluminación es bien distinto. Todo el mundo acepta la pronta obsolescencia en elementos de iluminación. Por ej las de filamento 1000 Hs, Bajo consumo Ej 8000Hs (que en mi opinión siempre es menor), etc.
> Esto es un gran negocio que da de comer a la industria de iluminación.
> ...



Son lo mejor que hay los leds pero te lo pueden dimensionar para que caliente un poco más de lo debido, un poco más de tensión de lo debido y te lo pueden hacer durar lo que quieran. Sino, si se respeta que dice el fabricante va a durar lo que dice y rondan desde las 20.000 a 100.000 horas. Son eternos y consumen menos. Además tenés los colores que quieras, podes combinarlos, encienden automáticamente, no tienen periodo de calentamiento. No tienen con que darle...Lo único malo es que tenemos tensión 220 a.c en casa y los leds funcionan de 1.8 V d.c a 31V d.c. , hay que armar siempre un circuito y a su vez hay que tener mucho cuidado con la disipación de calor en ciertos leds.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 20, 2013)

leinad17 dijo:


> , nos veremos inundados de linternas chinas a un muy bajo costo que un dia no funcionan mas y listo, la gente las tira a la basura y no reclama nada. Pero hacer todo un diseño respetando los valores tecnicos y que los leds se quemen igual o que no alumbren lo que estaba estipulado es para tener en cuenta.
> Saludos a todos.



hola, muy interesante tu experiencia.

yo ya puse en un tema que abri que comence a usar linternita china de 9 leds , alimentada por pila de celular y se quemaba pronto  a pesar de que 3 pilas = 4,5 v .
y mi bateria era de 3,8v .

baje tension con R , asi de simple .
y linterna dura hasta hoy .
al bajar tension te alejas de rango de riesgo , de tension que puede hacer que el led se embale  = fin de problemas.

EL PROBLEMA ES  que muchisimos quieren sacarle EL MAXIMO  de luz y ahi se acercan a el punto de embale .

y ojo, yo ni le puse limitador de corriente ni nad , solo rsigne un poco de intensidad y vida util se me fue PUM  para arriba .


----------



## nicolasantoci (Ene 20, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> hola, muy interesante tu experiencia.
> 
> yo ya puse en un tema que abri que comence a usar linternita china de 9 leds , alimentada por pila de celular y se quemaba pronto  a pesar de que 3 pilas = 4,5 v .
> y mi bateria era de 3,8v .
> ...



Si observás la curva de intensidad versus diferencia de potencial (voltaje) es una curva del tipo parabólica. Conviene la tensión que recomienda el fabricante o por ahi, si te pasás vas a ver que alumbrás muy poco en relación al gran aumento de consumo de corriente, aumento de temperatura y demás. Yo tengo una lámpara con seis leds de 1 w cada uno montados en una chapa de aluminio. La uso horas y horas y anda como re bien. Pero tengo una fuente regulada de tensión que armé con un lm350t.
Otro detalle es no calentarlos de más al soldarlos. En definitiva, respetando la tensión y soldándolos como corresponde tienen que durar años y años...


----------



## AndyMetal (Ene 21, 2013)

Lo primero y hasta ahora unico que hice con leds fue la mitad de una lampara, en total use 130led blancos de 5mm de 20mA y puedo decir que andan barbaro, supero por mucho mis expectativas, mi proyecto final es armar dos lamparas (260 cad auna) y utilizarlas como luces principales en mi moto, la idea la tome a partir de la megalinterna de ledscreations.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ene 21, 2013)

Si no tienes otras fuentes, LEDs de 20mA son poco recomendables realmente. 50ma a 100mA para los LEDs te da mucho mas potencia y el calor todavía no se vuelve mayor problema! Ademas puedes usar menos LEDs.


----------



## AndyMetal (Ene 21, 2013)

la megalinterna de la que te hablo estaba hecha de leds de 5mm, leds de 50mA a 100mA en menor cantidad estas seguro que alumbraran mas? Aca los que venden de 10mm son de 825000mcd contra 22000mcd de los leds de 5mm pero fijate lo que dijo leinad17...


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ene 21, 2013)

La luz es generada por energía electrica que es el producto de la tensión por la corriente. Si a la misma tensión una vez solo fluyen 20mA y en el otro caso 100mA, entonces tenemos 5 veces la energía. Esta energía en parte se va en calor y en el resto luz. Como es bien sabido, LEDs tienen un menor consumo energético porque de la energía consumida un porcentaje muchísimo mas alto es convertido en luz que en calor, comparado con bombillos incandecentes! En consecuencia tendremos mas luz.
Cuando se comparan los valores de la luminosidad de LEDs, por ejemplo de LEDs todos bajo la misma tensión y corriente, entra en lo que hay que considerar, la repartición geometrica de la luz generada. Como extremo, si la luz solo sale en dirección de vertical en un cono de 10 grados de abertura, la intensidad de la luz medida dentro de ese cono es muchísimo mas alta, que si la apertura del cono es de 60 grados por ejemplo. Por decirlo en palabras normales: Si una misma cantidad de luz sale y resulta en un rayo concentrado, comparado si un difusor lo reparte en todas las direcciones, la intensidad medida en un punto cualquiera del cono varía aunque la cantidad de luz sea la misma.


----------



## toresila (Ene 24, 2013)

saludos y felicidades lei tu comentario y es cierto los chinos nos han metido goles como decimos en mexico, y desgraciadamente ellos tienen el sarten por el mango y sino un ejemplo.
el proceso que requiere la elaboracion del 1n4148 es mucho mas caro que el de un led por mucho, (encapsulado de vidrio) como es posible que sea mucho mas barato que un led, hai esta la trampa el negocio es de los fabricantes e intermediarios y los que queremos competir con iluminacion no podemos pues supongo nos mandan de pesima calidad.

ademas regalamos dinero imaginen para producir lamparas o luminarias led se requieren 1 000 000 de leds al mes cullo costo es de un dollar, en mexico el distribuidor se queda con el 50 % del precio y te pide por adelantado este mismo 50% para entregarte la mercancia en 30 dias 

por ello ya no segui en este negocio a pesar de que desarrollamos una fuente resonante de alimetacion que inclusive, permitia el funcionamiento de los led bajo agua y que nos tomo varios años investigar en el Instituto Politecnico Nacional ESIME UC MEXICO.

GRACIAS.

ni modo seguiremos jodiendonos como sociedad ante estos que se adueñan de la tegnologia




leinad17 dijo:


> Hola amigos, festejando mi cumple 54 recibi el saludo del foro, asi que muchas gracias.
> Me deciid a escribir este modesto post, empece con la electronica desde muy chico, creo que cumplo unos 40 años con esta novia.
> Estuve en los ultimos años dedicandome al diseño de reflectores y distintas luminarias a leds, hoy por hoy creo que una parte de todo esto es un gran fracaso y me gustaria compartir algunas conclusiones.
> Observe no solo en los leds pero a esto me refiero, una falsa informacion en las hojas tecnicas, disfrazadas de que son "interpretables", cuando uno hace un diseño sabe que los leds son caros, pero que la amortizacion vendra con el bajo consumo y su duracion.
> ...


----------



## shoker4 (May 2, 2013)

Es todo un tema eh. Yo hace años me desengañe con los vendedores de mi pais, ni siquiera puedo confiar en la calidad que vende un importador directo. Decidi importar LED para mi propio uso, hice contacto con varios fabricantes chinos, me ofrecieron 3 calidades en el mismo tipo de leds, obviamente los precios varian bastantes. <desde entonces les compro los de primera calidad.
Hace 1 año y medio que eh colocado un par de reflectores realizados con 500 LED de 5mm trabajando a 4v cada uno en una canchita de futbol y aun estan en buen funcionamiento sin ningun led quemado o con baja luminosidad.
Debo decir que el precio de los led que compro son apenas un 20 a 27% mas bajo que en cualquier tienda de venta de componentes electronicos, pero estoy muy satisfecho.
Eh comprado todo tipo de leds, hasta los de 100W y no eh tenido problemas.
Esto me lleva al misma conclusion que un colega dijo mas arriba, en nuestro pais (argentina) compran los peores led que fabrican los chinos y nos los venden como si fueran los mejores a precios altísimos.
Es lamantable que suceda esto.
Desde entonces importo todos los que necesito para mis diseños, me ahorro muchos dolores de cabeza y gastos extras por mala calidad del producto.

Un saludo


----------



## Nilfred (May 2, 2013)

shoker4 dijo:


> Decidi importar LED para mi propio uso, hice contacto con varios fabricantes chinos, me ofrecieron 3 calidades en el mismo tipo de leds, obviamente los precios varian bastantes. <desde entonces les compro los de primera calidad.


Si podes precisar cuales fabricantes, nos ahorras de pasar por lo mismo


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 2, 2013)

Mucho sería mas sencillo y mas económico, si en el foro se unen todos aquellos con demanda y se hiciera un pedido conjunto!


----------



## Nilfred (May 3, 2013)

Ponele que las normas del foro lo permitieran: ¿A donde enviamos el pedido conjunto?


----------



## fernandob (May 3, 2013)

ya alguna vez pense en que en un tema especifico la gente se agrupe en zonas.
quizas haya gente que esten a una distancia pequeña, que en la semana si se lo proponen , pues pasan por la casa o el trabajo de otro .

asi se arman grupos y de cada grupo uno que le guste eso de buscar por ebay y anotarse y hacer el pedido  y bla bla .........
eso si, hay que tener claro el riesgo, y todo el grupo asumido que  si el paquete es "paquete " quizas muy posible lo paren en aduana y el que vaya tenga qque agacharse a recoger el jabon de el piso 

pero bueno , eso es cosa de ellos.

un tema que sea "agrupandonos" , ya sea para tomar un mate,  comer un asado o comprar cosas, el motivo  EXCLUYE AL FORO  .
aunque .........quien sabe, a veces mejor no conocer .........otras si.

es interesante, entre otras cosas para lo que mencionan .
ya con que sean 3 o 4 alcanza  y anda a saber si hace falta viajar afuera, a mi SEMAK me dio siempre buena merca, tendrian que probar, alguno de aca , asi se evitan ciertas cosas de esperar, o de contactarse con chinos o de el jabon de la aduana.........

anda a saber........es cosa de llamar a varios antes de decidir.


----------



## Scooter (May 3, 2013)

En otros foros si que he visto compras conjuntas etc, pero son foros que permiten mensajes comerciales.


----------



## fernandob (May 3, 2013)

en realidad.........la realidad real ..........nadie tira la primera piedra.
tranquilamente cualquiera abre un tema :

"vos de que zona sos  ?? " .

ni se menciona el tema de compra , venta , alquiler, intercambio de componentes por cosas mas oscuras........
simplemente "de que zona sos " .
para intercambiar cosas, o juntarse a un proyecto o mirar a la vecina.

y listo, luego se arma el grupo que se quiera y para comprar lo que quieran:
leds chinos
vino de mendoza
1/2 res asi enterita en el mercado central.

en fin.............ni hace falta nada.
ni hay que ver quien se envalentona.
nada 
de nada .
ni es cuestionable en el foro mientras nadie se ponga a violar las normas.

luego...........si uno hace una compra con el otro y es engañado.
o si le presenta a la hermana y termina hecho tio...........eso ........eso es cosa de cada uno.


----------



## zopilote (May 3, 2013)

Por lo menos sabemos que tenemos que pedir la de mejor calidad posible. Y seria bueno mencionar el nombre de las empresas que tienen de las buenas, para no caer en las manos de los que importan led en donde el 30% de la bolsa de 1000 unidades son una porqueria, que dejaran de funcionar en pocos meses.
Y por no mencionar que no todos prenden al mismo voltaje.


----------



## mcrven (May 3, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> ... a mi SEMAK me dio siempre buena merca,



Fer, ni se te ocurra ir a llevarles un premio por eso. Te mirarían la cara y luego te verían la estatura cuan largo eres.

Las ventas de partes no tienen ni idea de lo que venden. Solo les interesa comprar muy barato y venderlo muy, pero muy caro. $$$ That is te question...





zopilote dijo:


> Por lo menos sabemos que tenemos que pedir la de mejor calidad posible.



Y este mensaje de zopilote te lo confirma. La única manera de que puedas adquirir algo de calidad, es cuando te sujetes al nivel jerárquico de clases seleccionadas:

Clase A1+: Componentes seleccionados para tecnología del Espacio.
Clase A1   : Componentes seleccionados para dispositivos de avionica y militar.
Clase A     : Industria médica y laboratorios científicos.
Clase B     : Componentes para oficinas y hogar.
Clase C     : Componentes para remplazos y juguetería. (50% > fuera de parámetros.

Clase s/n ni letra, se venden por kilo, ni siquiera están cerca de los parámetros y - SON LOS QUE USUALMENTE SECONSIGUEN EN LAS TIENDAS.

Verán: Trabajando en una empresa en la que construíamos fuentes de alto calibre para centralitas telefónicas, tuvimos la necesidad de pedir un tipo de TR seleccionado, pareado y de clase A. El TR en cuestión, de clase C, tenía un costo de unos US$ 0,75. El mismo componente pareado y de Clase A, salió costando US$ 9,10.

Otra vez, tomé una bolsa de 1000 TRs 2N2222, de la Marca SGS-Ates paraquel entonces, hoy ST. Requería unas 10 piezas que tuvieran un beta > de 200 (según data sheet el beta mínimo para el 2N2222 es de 300). Pués verán, en dos paquetes - 2000 TRs - no hubo forma de localizar ni siquiera uno que llegase a beta 200.

Supuestamente eran Clase C...

En ningún caso los quiero desanimar en formar un grupo. Solo es informar de mi experiencia con la obtención de partes de calidad, lo cual solo es posible directamente con el fabricante y especificando la calidad que se desea.


----------



## Neodymio (May 3, 2013)

Nilfred dijo:


> Ponele que las normas del foro lo permitieran: ¿A donde enviamos el pedido conjunto?



Agregale: 
"Ponele que las normas de importación lo permitieran..."


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 4, 2013)

Empresas como Digikey mandan el producto comprado sin costos de flete des desde un valor equivalente a 65,- Euros. La empresa es absolutamente seria y la gama de productos es gigantesca! Porque para decir la verdad, como particular nunca voy a necesitar LEDs por el valor de 65.- Euros, pero ordenendo otras componentes ayuda a lograr un pedido justificable.


----------



## zopilote (May 4, 2013)

Todo led de una calidad aceptable tiene un codigo unico que lo itentifica, por que no publican esos codigo, asi como la marca (esto no valdria para compras por unidades), pero por algo se puede empezar.


----------



## alcides alvarez (May 4, 2013)

Que tal foreros,estuve leyendo este tema y me parecio interesante eso de importar y coloque en el buscador el nombre de esa empresa que mencionan y el solo hecho de sacar el valor de algunos transistores que generarmente compro(2sc5200) me sorprendio lo que ganan las tiendas conmigo. Cuando lleve el valor de dollares a bolivares fuertes (BF) la cual es la moneda de venezuela,los comerciantes me ganan 41 bf por transistor,ya que los venden en 60 bf y con un 90% de probavilidad de que son de pesima calidad. Lo que trato de decir, es que. Los comerciantes nos estan llevando a la quiebra con productos de mala calidad a un precio que se podria decir que nos estan atracando. Definitivamente mis hermanos hay que reaccionar con esos precios cualquiera se enrriquese y empobrese al cliente,osea a nosotros.Tratare de comunicarme con un familiar (primo),que juega beisboll en USA y ver si es posible conseguir alguna compra atravez de el...


----------



## tecniloco80 (May 5, 2013)

hola este tema esta interesante en realidad tengo años usando leds pero nada mas de 1w y no he tenido problemas casi nunca solo un par de veces que le puse mas voltaje para ver si iluminaban mas y si iluminaron mas pero se quemaron pronto pero eso ya fue falla mia, ahora quiero probrar con los leds de mas poder como esos de 100w quiero hacer un experimento con un proyector de video pero aca no venden esos led me toca importar estuve viendo en una tienda china tienen mucha variedad de leds y los precios son de risa ustedes creen que valga la pena importar de alli la tienda es  dx.com  y el led que quiero pedir es este





y ademas tienen envio gratis a mi pais se ve como muy bueno para ser cierto.......


----------



## Scooter (May 5, 2013)

Yo compré uno de 10W con fuente de corriente constante en dx y de momento va de cine, lo he puesto como lámpara en una habitación. Lleva un par de meses, ya os diré que tal a la larga.

Eso si, necesita un radiador como una era porque de lo contrario se calienta como una bestia.

Mirad las especificaciones con cuidado porque a veces está lioso; yo compré "led de 10W" y "fuente para led de 10W" pero luego la fuente es de corriente constante de 900mA y el led es de 720mA, así que a falta de una idea mejor he puesto una resistencia en paralelo que se come ciento y pico mA, y el led va mas o menos a su corriente nominal. Fuentes de 720mA no he visto y ya sabéis que estoy vago total para hacer yo una...
Lo que me falta es probar con un luxometro con una lámpara de 100W y con esta a ver que valores da, me parce que es incluso mas brillante que la de 100W.

Todo lo que he comprado en DX ha llegado siempre, pero últimamente tarda mucho...

Compré otro led que se supone que es de 10W también en otra web, pero aún no lo he probado, como no tiene fuente y soy así de vago... cuando tenga un rato lo haré.


----------



## tecniloco80 (May 5, 2013)

muy bueno entonces pedire ese led y la fuente que tambien la venden ahi lo malo es lo que dice del envio de 30 a 60 dias para ese tiempo yo creo que para ese tiempo ya estare con otro proyecto y me olvidare de este


----------



## shoker4 (May 5, 2013)

A esos led suelos colocarles un cooler de pc para mantener mas reducido el tema del disipador.


----------



## Tachenk (May 5, 2013)

Si es cierto, yo tengo ese led de 100W es una bestia, pero debo ponerle un disipador pasivo de procesador de PC ya importante con su ventilador correspondiente a todo lo que da y aun asi se calienta, no llega a quemar porque el ventilador va a todo lo que dan los 12V y sale mucho calor, mas que de un procesador de 4 nucleos, asi que para bien , ya hay que poner un disipador para procesador pero de los buenos, con disipacion activa. Un saludo.

Pdta. este mismo disipador en led de 50W va perfecto.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 5, 2013)

Importante es que la base de esa matriz de LEDS tenga buen contacto con el disipador de calor. Recuerden, que en escala macroscópica superficies planas al ojo son sumamente ásperas, existiendo así solo aislados puntos de contacto que difunden el calor de esa base. Aire es un maravilloso aislante. Por esa razón es importante poner un medio pastoso entre las superficies que así elimina el aire entre dos superficies aparentemente planas y mejora de forma considerable el flujo del calor a un disipador. Aire en movimiento es mucho mejor para disipar y así el uso de un ventilador es muy apropiado. Pero si por lo descrito antes el calor no es difundido bien de la base de esa matriz de LEDs a un disipador, entonces el flujo del aire es de poca utilidad!
Mucho depende del lugar donde se instala el projector con la matriz de LEDs para decidir cual método es el mas apropiado como difusor del calor!


----------



## Tachenk (May 5, 2013)

Tienes razon, Hellmut1956 , se me había olvidado, este en concreto va atornillado por las cuatro perforaciones y masilla termoconductora de alta calidad, vamos igual que un procesador, yo a parte pulí las dos partes led y disipador, hasta casi brillo, no me la juego con un led de 100W . Saludos


----------



## Scooter (May 5, 2013)

No olvides las gafas de sol.... el de 10W ya deslumbra que no veas.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 6, 2013)

Otra alternativa de difundir el calor es agua, muy superior al aire. eso permite alejar el calor del lugar donde esta la matriz de LEDs hasta un lugar donde se pueda poner un difusor por convección. Eso cuando un difusor mas cerca de los LEDs no es posible. también es una gran diferencia si los LEds están alumbrando hacia abajo, pues entonces el aire calentado no circula.


----------



## Tachenk (May 7, 2013)

Si, bueno a mi solo me ha tocado refrigerar por agua, una vez, un led de 100W como el de la muestra por falta de espacio físico para un disipador por aire tan grande, justamente en una pantalla para acuario, (Son planas y alargadas.)
Tengo varios para esto, el grande lógicamente es el de 100W y el pequeño de solo 10W
Por cierto, si,...... no recomiendo conectar y mirar directamente, es como un Flash directo a los ojos, estas un buen rato viendo una lucecita.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 7, 2013)

Interesantísimo. De donde consigues esas piezas para la difusión con agua, las haces tu mismo?


----------



## Scooter (May 7, 2013)

Si el acuario es de peces tropicales... igual te sirve para calentar el agua... o muy a las malas hacer sopa


----------



## Tachenk (May 8, 2013)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Interesantísimo. De donde consigues esas piezas para la difusión con agua, las haces tu mismo?


Hola, ya ves son simples un radiador o disipador normal, cerrado con chapa de aluminio, no tiene mas, los de la foto son comprados en Sanbay, no compensa hacerlo, si no se necesitan de medida especial. el de la foto grande es de 120 m/m x40 m/m , el mismo que utilizo para las Peltier, este concretamente va a la cara caliente por eso del color rojo.



Scooter dijo:


> Si el acuario es de peces tropicales... igual te sirve para calentar el agua... o muy a las malas hacer sopa


No vas descaminado, pero en ved de led, unas peltier con termostato , si el agua esta fría, calienta y si esta caliente, por inversor de polaridad calienta, todo en uno,


----------



## leinad17 (May 21, 2013)

Hola volvi por una invitacion del foro, y veo que este tema lo postee hace 3 años, increible, sostengo lo del fracaso entiendase de ILUMINAR en el sentido amplio del tema, no les puede contestar a uno por uno pero he leido cosas relevantes como las propuestas de enfriar los leds, a quienes lo mencionan les digo que pueden tener razon pero tecnicamente nos ofrecen un sistema de luz fria, es una luz o un dispositivo que no deberia calentar por los prinicipios fisico y quimicos en que se basa, el famoso cruce de la barrera del electron que se convierte en foton, la barrera de no valencia, lei tambien por ahi el uso de luxometros a lo cual por experiencia propia les digo que las mediciones deberian estar basadas en la misma longitud de onda entre las comparaciones, ademas la potencia luminica se mide a 1 metro para comparar y a veces esto nos da sorpresas, en el caso de los leds pierden mucho a la distancia, como alguien dijo, de frente iluminan y hasta encandilan, quizas esto se deba a sus variados componentes, toda luz tiene un espectro desde infrarrojo hasta ultravioleta, quizas no sea tan loco compararlo con el alto brillo del que hablan, es brillo y nada mas, les aclaro que yo sigo con mis proyectos y aunque no parezca soy un defensor de la luz a led, por ahi alguien menciona el tema de los costos, bien, yo nunca escatime en gastos, he gastado mas de lo que piensan, el tema es que como todo argentino soy victima de comprar lo que hay, no creo que nadie pueda viajar a china o alemania para hacer estudios serios, otra cuestion es la larga vida que se les otorga pero una vez comprados, al quemarse o bajar la iluminacion nuestros proveedores lo primero que hacen es descalificarnos, yo ya cuento con 56 años y desde los 13 que ando en electronica, me gustaria saber si los vendedores al menos saben la Ley de Ohm, bueno amigos les agradezco todas las respuestas, hacemos lo que podemos o lo que nos dejan, suerte a todos.


----------



## fernandob (May 21, 2013)

siempre veo el titulo:

el fracaso de la iluminacion a leds.

y hay mas leds que cucarachas hoy dia .
cambien el titulo !!!!! ya.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 21, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> siempre veo el titulo:
> 
> el fracaso de la iluminacion a leds.
> 
> ...


----------



## blanko001 (May 21, 2013)

Sobre la iluminación con leds... Soy fanático de los leds, hace años veía esas tres luces; roja verde y amarilla... hasta que mis sueños se hicieron realidad un día y aparecieron azules, luego blancos y llegó la revolución LED. Cada día en las industrias, en los equipos médicos y en general la tecnología no duda en utilizar LEDs con el fin de iluminar; es un hecho, éstos dispositivos lumínicos han poblado el planeta entero, y aunque hoy en día se adelantan estudios para mejorar la calidad y eficiencia de los aparatitos (especialmente los de potencia) debemos reconocer que son un exito... de hecho muchos leeran éstos comentarios gracias a los LEDs en sus pantallas; quizás intenten hacer una simple llamada por telefono celular y se detendrán a pensar en la cantidad de Diodos Emisores de Luz que llevan a diario en sus bolsillos.


----------



## leinad17 (May 22, 2013)

El tema en cuestion es que si alguien me puede demostrar que se puede iluminar un estadio de football con leds, si se puede iluminar un estadio de tenis, si se pueden usar en avenidas con las correspondientes normas que existen, la respuesta es no, repito, lo digo porque lo experimente, hice reflectores con 81 leds de 10 mm 4 chips angulo 55 grados, todo perfectamente controlado, me refiero a tension y corriente, un led de 4 chips no deberia pasar los 80 mA, aun asi al cabo de no mas de 24 horas pierden la iluminacion que brindaban al principio, se gastan en 24 horas?, nos prometen 50 o 100 mil horas de uso, aca entra ya la parte monetaria, que le digo a un cliente cuando al cabo de dos dias me llama y me dice algo le pasa a los reflectores, no alumbran lo que antes alumbraban, en el caso de buscar calidad entonces debemos ir a Osram o Philips y comprar producto terminado y a 220 volt, como para reclamar garantia sin objeciones. Hace rato que deje de comprar leds sueltos para desarrollar proyectos, solo producto terminado y que la garantia la de el fabricante, saludos.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 22, 2013)

Hola amigo

Pues yo me atrevo a decir que existen LEDs adecuados para los objetivos que tienes! pero hay varias cosas que considerar, porque sinó pasa lo que describes!

1. Se necesitan LEDs de mas potencia, 1/2 A y mas!
2. El asunto de la difusión de calor se vuelve un asunto que requiere mucha dedicación. Por lo breve de tu descripción, dificil es decir algo exacto.
3. Relacionado con lo anterior está el diseño o para proteger los LEDs de la intemperie.

Usando LEDs de 20 mA evidentemente no puede funcionar. También me animo a decir que el tipo de LEDs es de montaje de superficie! Yo utilizo en el modelo de un velero que construyo, LEDs de 500 mA, los cuales tienen suficiente intensidad para que el dimmer que implementó tenga un efecto visible. Sin embargo ya con estos LEDs pongo muchísimo esfuerzo en el manejo de la difusión del calor. Mi aplicación no permite difundir por convexión, ni usando un líquido para eliminar el calor. Como el esfuerzo y el costo de reemplazarlos es alto, uso un sensor de temperatura adicionalmente para limitar la corriente a tal valor que una cierta temperatura definida no sea pasada. Además s reporto los valores para reconocer con anterioridad que un problema se puede avecinar! Como placas uso unas especiales con alma de aluminio, lo que me facilita difundir el calor a la estructura. El sensor de temperatura tiene adicionalmente un sensor de humedad. Si valores empiezan a cambiar de lo usual, el sistema me reporta eso, lo que puede sere una indicación que la estanqueidad del empaque de los LEDs se halla deteriorado.


----------



## Tachenk (May 22, 2013)

leinad17 dijo:


> Hola volvi por una invitacion del foro, y veo que este tema lo postee hace 3 años, increible, sostengo lo del fracaso entiendase de ILUMINAR en el sentido amplio del tema, no les puede contestar a uno por uno pero he leido cosas relevantes como las propuestas de enfriar los leds, a quienes lo mencionan les digo que pueden tener razon pero tecnicamente nos ofrecen un sistema de luz fria, es una luz o un dispositivo que no deberia calentar por los prinicipios fisico y quimicos en que se basa, el famoso cruce de la barrera del electron que se convierte en foton, la barrera de no valencia, lei tambien por ahi el uso de luxometros a lo cual por experiencia propia les digo que las mediciones deberian estar basadas en la misma longitud de onda entre las comparaciones, ademas la potencia luminica se mide a 1 metro para comparar y a veces esto nos da sorpresas, en el caso de los leds pierden mucho a la distancia, como alguien dijo, de frente iluminan y hasta encandilan, quizas esto se deba a sus variados componentes, toda luz tiene un espectro desde infrarrojo hasta ultravioleta, quizas no sea tan loco compararlo con el alto brillo del que hablan, es brillo y nada mas, les aclaro que yo sigo con mis proyectos y aunque no parezca soy un defensor de la luz a led, por ahi alguien menciona el tema de los costos, bien, yo nunca escatime en gastos, he gastado mas de lo que piensan, el tema es que como todo argentino soy victima de comprar lo que hay, no creo que nadie pueda viajar a china o alemania para hacer estudios serios, otra cuestion es la larga vida que se les otorga pero una vez comprados, al quemarse o bajar la iluminacion nuestros proveedores lo primero que hacen es descalificarnos, yo ya cuento con 56 años y desde los 13 que ando en electronica, me gustaria saber si los vendedores al menos saben la Ley de Ohm, bueno amigos les agradezco todas las respuestas, hacemos lo que podemos o lo que nos dejan, suerte a todos.



No te falta parte de razon , no es oro todo lo que "reluce"
Pero de eso a hablar de fracaso..........
Nos los han  querido vender como la panacea en iluminacion para todo, desde iluminar una bacteria en un microscopio a un campo de fútbol, pero en efecto no es así, el led es para lo que es hoy en dia, la evolución  de estos diodos es rapida, asi que no sabemos a donde llegaran. 
Tambien tengo mi edad 56 años y desde los 20 estoy trasteando con ellos. 
Tienen sus ventajas y desventajas. 
En cuanto a medir con luxometro, a un metro o 20 centímetros, y que tenga que ser en una misma 
longitud de onda obtendríamos con cualquier fuente de luz que no sea led valores bajisimos.
¿En que longitud de onda, la de los rojos, azules o verdes? 
Si que queremos iluminar algo de forma normal usaremos las luz blanca, comprendida entre unos 6500ºK a 4.000ºK , osea como cualquier tubo fluorescente o fuente de luz, alogena, HQI, etc. 
Bien es cierto que a distancias cortas son mas efectivos, que a largas. 
Hoy por hoy el tema del calor en una fuente lumínica no se ha solucionado, todas desprenden calor, el tema es en que proporción la energia se pierde en calor o en luz, y aquí todavía gana el led. 
Esta claro que para iluminar se necesitan leds potentes de 10W y cerca del Amperio, de aquí para adelante lo que podamos, o queramos. 
¿Disipar calor? por supuesto, cuanto mejor disipación  mejor rendimiento, como cual cualquier otro componente electrónico, al fin y al cabo no deja de ser un diodo.
Un saludo...


----------



## leinad17 (May 22, 2013)

Hola amigo, el tema es que mi descripcion no fue breve, este post lo inicie hace casi 3 años con el titulo el fracaso de la iluminacion a leds, me lo cambiaron no se porque, creo que deberian respetar mi punto de vista, ya van como 8 paginas asi que he opinado lo suficiente y he contestado todo, ahora bien, lo que dices es cierto, pero nos vamos muy alto en todo sentido, relacion costo beneficio por un lado, el tema de la disipacion de calor ya lo tratamos y se contradice con el principio de funcionamiento de estos dispositivos, tienes que hacer un monton de injertos para que no se quemen, nos vamos muy alto con respecto a consumos, y a todo esto se suma como dije antes, si a pesar de todo se queman u sufren un desgaste los que trabajamos con clientes no podemos hacernos los desentendidos, una cosa es iluminar tu casa o velero a riesgo tuyo y otra es poner el trabajo de por medio, para explicarlo mejor, si cualquier luminaria se quema nadie dice nada pero cuando ofreces lo que a su vez ofrecen los fabricantes, garantia de 50 o 100 mil horas te quedas sin argumentos, yo no me quede solo con leds de 20 mA, he probado de 3 y 10 watts, se que hay de mas potencia, a esta altura me pregunto si son leds, pero tu aporte es muy interesante y lo agradezco, quizas me puedas pasar algun ejemplo de control de temperatura, asi mas o menos empece este post, sube la temperatura y aumenta la corriente, tengo un local iluminado hace años pero el secreto es que use un transformador en vez de fuente sw, y aunque el trafo es algo basico, por principio intrinseco al subir la corriente reduce la tension y se protege como un circulo vicioso, desde ya muy agradecido.


----------



## chclau (May 22, 2013)

leinad, hoy por hoy la mayoria de los drivers de LEDs de potencia funcionan como fuentes de corriente, asi que por mas que el LED se caliente... la corriente no se puede disparar.


----------



## leinad17 (May 22, 2013)

Tachenk dijo:


> No te falta parte de razon , no es oro todo lo que "reluce"
> Pero de eso a hablar de fracaso..........
> Nos los han  querido vender como la panacea en iluminacion para todo, desde iluminar una bacteria en un microscopio a un campo de fútbol, pero en efecto no es así, el led es para lo que es hoy en dia, la evolución  de estos diodos es rapida, asi que no sabemos a donde llegaran.
> Tambien tengo mi edad 56 años y desde los 20 estoy trasteando con ellos.
> ...



Asi es, no se por que molesta tanto el titulo fracaso pero bueno dejemoslo, alguien dijo por aqui que hay mas leds que cucarachas a lo que agrego que tambien hay mucha cucaracha muerta y leds quemados, insisto en el principio de funcionamiento de este diodo luminico, algo se ha violado, yo tengo unos leds de marcacion de los viejos, prendidos hace 28 años ininterrupidamente, pero no son emiter, ya pasaron las 200 mil horas, si alquien me dice que hay un estadio de football iluminado por leds me dare por vencido, en una columna de iluminacion de la via publica tenes que poner una lampara a 8 metros y obtener minimo 30 lumen al piso, aclaro que la mayoria de los leds que hay y son millones estan mas destinados a efectos luminicos y no a iluminacion, como dices no todo lo que reluce es oro ni todo lo que brilla ilumina. saludos





chclau dijo:


> leinad, hoy por hoy la mayoria de los drivers de LEDs de potencia funcionan como fuentes de corriente, asi que por mas que el LED se caliente... la corriente no se puede disparar.



Si, es cierto, te agradeceria que me pases por favor algunos drivers que esten chequeados para probarlos ya que hice pruebas con drivers caseros, se que algunos ya vienen para conectar a 220 directamente, gracias.


----------



## chclau (May 22, 2013)

Mira por aca a ver si hay algo que te sirva

http://www.ti.com/ww/en/lighting/products.htm


----------



## Tachenk (May 22, 2013)

Hola, a ver si tengo un rato y mido lúmenes a 1 metro, que es como hay medir para sacar los Lux. 
Intentare con lamparas de potencias similares, tanto en led, 50W, Tubo PLL de 55W y alogena de 50W, no tengo HQI, pero con esto obtendremos datos reales sobre los que trabajar, a la vez del calor desprendido, pero esto aprox. ya que cada emisor de luz lleva sistema distinto de disipación, asi como sus tiempos.
Un saludo.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 22, 2013)

@chclau: Gran número de aplicaciones no usan una fuente de corriente constante, sino una resistencia para limitar la corriente. En esos casos ya tienes el problema. Pero eso tu lo sabes!

@leinad17: No es falta de respeto a tu punto de vista, pero es mi punto de vista quizá algo diferente al tuyo y que merece el mismo respeto! Tómalo ó por dado, que cualquier debate técnico en el que exprese un desacuerdo con tu punto de vista, no es falta de respeto, sinó que tengo una opinión quizá diferente. Mis conocimientos en la materia se originan de extensos estudios y experimentos al respecto, pero también de 15 años trabajando en la industria de semiconductores! La producción de LEDs es un típico ejemplo de producción en semiconductores. es un proceso que sigue reglas que se describen por métodos estadísticos. Todo producto se caracteriza y según el resultado de los tests se le asignan o datos técnicos verificados por los tests, o son basura, por no cumplir con los datos exigidos. Claro que productos fuera de la banda de valores tolerados, si son vendidos, se venderán a precios muy reducidos, pues para el productor en otro caso sería basura.

El problema de los LEDs es, que el area donde se genera la luz es muy reducido, por lo que también el calor residual generado es generado en un area muy limitado, lo que conlleva que esos areas se calientan muy rápido si no se usan de acuerdo a los datos especificados. Un sobrecalentamiento de ese area dentro del LED cambia la característica de la luz generada y afecta la composición química, lo que altera su funcionamiento.

Si yo tendría que usar LEDs en grandes cantidades de forma profesional y sabiendo de los problemas con proveedores locales, yo compraría los LEDs en el exterior, por ejemplo en Digikey, sabiendo así con seguridad que recibo lo que compro.

Habiendo escrito de las variaciones las cuales ocurren durante la producción de los LEDs, no solo en el wafer, el disco de silicio, sino también en los otros pasos del proceso de producción, por ejemplo el del empaque del silicio en una estructura plástica, las hojas de datos describen la variación posible dentro de los márgenes de un pedido.

No hablo ni me expreso ahora al tema del color de la luz generada en comparación al bombillo incandescente, todos sabemos que hoy en día el color no es comparable, aunque se trabaja en ello.


----------



## blanko001 (May 22, 2013)

De hecho hay en existencias proyectos de iluminación led a gran escala como estadios: 
http://http://www.ledhut.co.uk/blog/the-worlds-first-led-stadium-lights"]

También la copa del mundo 2022 utilizará tecnología LED: http://http://www.bigprojectme.com/special-features/electro-world-cup/"]

Y si quieren pueden adquirir "un" led de estos: http://http://ledsmaster8.en.made-in-china.com/productimage/lquxLpwPfFWd-2f0j00SZcQfFKaaEoT/China-High-Power-LED-Flood-Light-for-Stadium-Court-Field-2000W.html"]


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 22, 2013)

cuando la compre en la casa de canping me la mostraron funcionando y nunca me dieron el blister donde dice que era a led.





,alumbra mucho y por eso siempre pensé que tenia una lamparita de cripton,mas porque usa 4 pilas ,cuando las otras linternas a led usan 3 pilas,,,,
la desarmo a la linterna y me encuentro que *tiene un solo led* ¡¡¡¡¡pero es un led que nunca vi antes,es mas grande que el led de 5 milímetros y no llega a ser un led de 10 milimetros de los clasicos,
en el encapsulado tiene como una lupa,el caso es que esta linterna alumbra mas que la linterna que tiene 32 led
aqui unas fotos
del led (el led tiene forma de lamparita tamaño de una lamparita y alumbra como lamparita)
*linterna entera*

aqui fotos del led gigante


esta foto es la lampara vista de frente,tiene un color amariyo

se puede ver que es un solo led,al menos tiene un solo catodo y anodo,tambien se puede ver el ''bigote de gato''
esta foto le puse iluminacion por detras para tomar en detalle el led

le vi una resistencia conectada al led



ya encontre el calibre ¡¡
el led mide 8,25 milímetros de ancho por 14 milímetros de alto,
el consumo es de 41 miliamper


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 22, 2013)

*ya no pude con mi genio y la desarme mas,,,
resulta que tiene un plástico y por dentro tiene un led común de 5 milímetros,el plástico debe asele de tope,luego tiene un lente ,después de todo tiene un solo led de alto brillo de 5 milímetros
el led esta metido a presión sin pegar al plástico con forma de lamparita
PD:
lo empece a sospechar por el consumo*


----------



## Fogonazo (May 22, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> *ya no pude con mi genio y la desarme mas,,,
> resulta que tiene un plástico y por dentro tiene un led común de 5 milímetros,el plástico debe asele de tope,luego tiene un lente ,después de todo tiene un solo led de alto brillo de 5 milímetros
> el led esta metido a presión sin pegar al plástico con forma de lamparita
> PD:
> lo empece a sospechar por el consumo*



¿ Y para que desarmaste si en esta imagen se veía el LD dentro del tubo plástico ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 92854​


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 22, 2013)

porque parecía todo en una sola pieza ,porque estaba metido a presión el led ,
a simple vista no veo muy bien y menos de cerca


----------



## Nilfred (May 22, 2013)

Energizer usa LEDs Nichia de 5 mm. Lo mejor de su época.
Al la fecha este post el mejor es el Cree XM-L.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 22, 2013)

@blanko001: El proveedor chino ya entrega modulos casi listos para usar según sea el objetivo de cada producto. Tiene 2 ventajas: La una es que aparentemente esos módulos vienen certificados para el uso previsto. La otra ventaja es que el proveedor Chino ha realizado el montaje del módulo, lo que te evita tener que ocuparte de esos detalles.

Las desventajas las veo en 2 areas. El Chino ya hace el margen de la integración del módulo, por lo que el costo refleja esos trabajos! El Chino es conocido por o ser no continuo en la calidad que entrega o en los detalles de su implementación! Recuerdo cuando inicié un negocio de scooters chinas en Alemania y en España. En el primer contenedor, donde una empresa contratada por mí participó durante la fase de ensamble y empaque, donde aproximadamente un 15% de las motos resultó basura y en el segundo contenedor, aprox. un 60%! Si gastas 700.- USD en un módulo, mas flete, mas  impuestos y tarifas de importación acabas teniendo bastante capital en uno de esos módulos!


----------



## picnoob (Dic 13, 2019)

Cómo encender éste tipo de leds de alumbrado público ?
Me encontré una placa como esta sin el driver,  trate de encender los led uno a uno limando con una lija la pista pero no logro encenderlos, utilizo 3.6v, la placa dice que requiere unos 42v a 50v, nunca había visto este tipo de leds, tiene tres flechas, la tercera va como al chasis, sera que se quemaron todos o requiere el driver que no creo porque están en serie y sumando esta entre el rango de V que el driver provee .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2019)

Los leds también vienen de 6 V . . . aunque para 42 a 50V y 14 leds , serían de 3,6 y de 1 o 2 Watts , salvo que estén en serie de a 7 y entonces si son de 6 V


----------



## picnoob (Dic 13, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los leds también vienen de 6 V . . . aunque para 42 a 50V y 14 leds , serían de 3,6 y de 1 o 2 Watts , salvo que estén en serie de a 7 y entonces si son de 6 V



*V*oy a probar con 6  a ver q*ue* pasa


----------



## peperc (Dic 13, 2019)

Hola, los leds ) como muchisimas cosas mas ) uno puede mirar la hoja de datos ( NOTA 1) .

NOTA 1 :  en electronica hay datasheets para muchismmas cosas, y son recontra confiables y alguna "sorpresa " pueden llevar.
pero tambien hay un monton de productos comerciales casi sin datasheets, como los leds  de origen incierto ( muchisimos) .

entonces , lo que yo hago es analizo un poco Y PRUEBO, asi de simple es el tema, mas que "lo que dice el vendedor" y aca es otro punto para destacar, EL VENDEDOR, no el fabricante que es comun uqe sea desconocido / generico  es una cosa  y la realidad es otra cosa.
a mi no me parece algo irrazonable lo siguiente:
compro un led de 5 w que dice tales especificaciones, digamos que funciona a 3 v el que si yo compro un led de 5 w y 1,66 amper .
pues bien , lo primero que me interesaria es " que luz da " ??
si quiero hacer u reflector que compita con los halogenos, lo primero es colocar frente a una pared  uno de leds y otro halogeno  y con una llave inversora los voy alternando  y mido y  MIRO:
cual encandila, cual no ..
cual ilumina fuerte la pared y cual no ..
cual si me alejo sigue llegando es a luz a la pared y cual no .
cual deforma tales colores o los realza.

en fin PROBAR, no con el simulador, sino en la realidad.

y si quiero hacer un proyecto que yo quiera garantizar a mis clientes que DURARA MUCHAS HORAS PUES:
me hago el driver , y de nuevo a probar, frente a una pared o donde quiera iluminar:
varia mucho ?? poquito ?? nada ?? si lo alimento con 1,66 amper ( como dice la data-trucha) y con 1,5 amper??
y con 1,4 amper ??

me sirve alimentarlo con 1,5 en vez de con 1,66 amper ??
no es esperable que su duracion aumente mucho ???

y el calor ?? venden un disipador justo para eso ... mido si se calienta mucho ?? , puedo mejorarlo ??
baja mucho el lorca si bajo de esos 1,66 amper a 1,5 amper ??
o si en vez de bajar la corriente mejoro la disipacion ??

se me ocurre alguna otra ??

en fin, a mi me ha pasado con cosas, es como una novia.... . alguien te dira que la nena es lo mejor, pero , eso solo lo sabras cuando la hayas probado un buen tiempito , NO HAY OTRA y ahi iras descubriendo los defectos y virtudes....
no queda otra.

pero decir que la iluminacion led no es buena, o no es lo que se "esperaba" eso no ... aca los unicos truchos y mentirosos han sido los vendedores, los que hacen negocio con los leds, desde el que fabrica linternitas truchas a el que fabrica reflectores .
pero LOS leds , son geniales, si tienen 54 años entonces saben que hace mas de 30 años un led era:
rojo oscuro, verde y amarillo ( ambar) .
y para de contar.
y daban una luz solo como para un vumetro que se veia bien en la oscuridad y para de contar...
avanzo un monton, el tema es uno no pedirle peras al olmo .

PD : es logico que muchos proyectos  SE PINCHAN  desde el inicio , por la competencia barata, es asi y asi es , ajo y agua, a no meterse y listo... si compras hoy por 1 dolar una lampara led de rosca, con el driver o sea directa a 220v , pues, listo, no te pongas a fabricar eso , ni de buena calida, no da.... es asi.
no hay que ser tontos, no vas a vender heladeras en el polo norte, ademas de no tener corriente les sobra el frio.


----------

